#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-23
<nullack> FYI - printing seems to be broken for some users on Jaunty currently. Bug #314106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314106 in cups "Printer not connected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314106
<JacksDepression> Where can I find an overview of the changes in 9.04?
<ara> morning all :-)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing of Ubuntu | Please join us in the Ubuntu Testing Day! Test the new notification system -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/UbuntuTestingDay/20090323 | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing | Reports: http://qa.ubuntu.com
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> happy testing day!
<davmor2> :) Yay \o/
<davmor2> is video play back an issue for you today ara?
<ara> davmor2: which format?
<davmor2> any
<ara> ogv went ok
<ara> (live session, latest jaunty desktop)
<davmor2> Hmmm thanks oh hang on there are a load of gstreamer updates that could be why :)
<davmor2> ara: I updated my main box to jaunty over the weekend that's the one having issues :)  I'll just reboot
<mvo> I just did a test install with todays daily and http://paste.ubuntu.com/135904/ happend - is that a known issue?
<davmor2> cjwatson_: ^
<mvo> hm, it appears to be
<mvo> bug 179686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 179686 in ubiquity "segfault calling hw-detect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179686
<mvo> hm, but I see no crash file - strange
<ara> davmor2: did the reboot solve your video playback issue?
<davmor2> ara: about to try now
<davmor2> ara: yes seems fine now :)
<davmor2> ara: I went through some of the examples here ftp://streams.videolan.org/streams-videolan/
<cjwatson> mvo: I don't think it's known
<cjwatson> mvo: it's not a segfault and is therefore not bug 179686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 179686 in ubiquity "segfault calling hw-detect" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179686
<cjwatson> mvo: can you extract logs before you reboot that machine?
<mvo> cjwatson: sure, will do that now
<mvo> cjwatson: I will try to reproduce with debug logs when the logs are saved
<manish> hi
<davmor2> hello
<cjwatson> mvo: any luck?
<mvo> cjwatson: the debug run is currently in progress, I keep you updated
<mvo> cjwatson: when I ran hw-detect manually it exited with exit-code "0"
<davmor3> yo, yo, yo this is just a test, I repeat this is just a test
<davmor2> davmor3: well it seemed to work
<ara> davmor2, davmor3: who is the eldest of the two twins?
<davmor2> born simultaneously just with different personalities davmor3 is evil :D
<davmor2> ara: does ant spotlight screensaver preview work for you?
<ara> davmor2: let me check
<davmor2> ara: meh weird it is the second time
<ara> davmor2: it works for me
<davmor2> ara: I think it just glitched.  It stayed on blank screen when I did it again it worked fine and now won't reproduce
<ara> davmor2: is it ubiquity much slower than it was?
<ara> davmor2, cjwatson ^
<cjwatson> ara: that's a bit vague
<cjwatson> shouldn't be particularly so, though
<davmor2> ara:  no seemed about the same to me.  The only thing I noticed was when I double clicked it the first time nothing happened
<cjwatson> most of ubiquity's speed problems are down to CDs being crap anyway
<ara> cjwatson: I know it is vague, I just wanted to ask if someone reported something like that before :)
<cjwatson> not that I've seen
<davmor2> ara: can I try a quick skype call please?
<ara> davmor2: sure
<ara> davmor2: it was already delayed about 5 secs when we hung up
<davmor2> ara: hmmm maybe the delay gets longer as the call goes on :(
<ara> davmor2: can you try with someone else? I think the delay is on my side
<davmor2> sure I'll try in a second
<davmor2> fader: morning :)
<fader> davmor2: Howdy... how goes it?
<davmor2> fader: fine thanks wacom mouse refuses to work in Jaunty so I'm having to resort to using the stylus for everything :(  The old nautilus cd/dvd creator still looks silly on it's own in Applications->System Tools but other than that fineish
<fader> Hehe I should have known not to ask before I'd had coffee :)
<fader> Isn't brasero installed by default?  Or did I install that and forget about it?
<fader> If it is, I'm not sure why we should even have a menu entry for the nautilus cd writer.
<davmor2> fader: upstream decision
<fader> Ah
<davmor2> fader: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/#rnusers.brasero
<fader> davmor2: Just seems like overkill to expose the nautilus way through a menu, but meh... I can't get too worked up about it, especially since brasero ends up under 'sound & video' so I'd never find it if I wanted to burn a data CD
<fader> :)
<davmor2> fader: On a plus side the new burning dialogue tells you everything (getting the image, md5summing the image, wiping the dvd, burning, checking the 5d5sum etc)  however on a down side it takes a lot longer (swings and roundabouts)
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> fader: Yeah I think I started something when I asked on #ubuntu-desktop :)
<fader> :)
<fader> Troublemaker
<davmor2> fader: I only asked why it was in a menu all on it's own
 * davmor2 lunch
<dominiks> hey... i'm testing Jaunty build 20090322.. there are way too big fonts during install on my system.. so some texts are incomplete/trimmed...
<dominiks> ah looks like there are such bugs in LP reported already..
<davmor2> dominiks: Yes known bug
<gaelfx> hey, I'm testing unr and I'm having trouble using Skype, every time I try to sign on, I get the "Server Connect Failed" message. One possible reason for this is that I'm in China, however, Skype connects just fine in Windows on the same machine. Anyone have advice about locating the problem?
<gaelfx> oh, and I forgot to mention I'm using the static-oss variant of Skype, if that helps at all
<davmor2> gaelfx: Out of interest have you tried the standard version to see if it is an issue in the static-oss variant?
<gaelfx> davmor2: no, I haven't, but I'm considering trying that out
<gaelfx> there is one message in the log that skype.real is using an obsolete sockopt, but I don't see why that would cause the connection to fail
<gaelfx> davmor2: well, I just tried the standard variant of Skype and had the same problem
<davmor2> gaelfx: you might want to try #ubuntu+1 as a general help desk then to try and get to the bottom of this
<gaelfx> davmor2: ok, I might do that, but for the moment, I'm running general update to see if that fixes the problem, thanks for the input
<davmor2> gaelfx: np's
<slangasek> ubuntu,kubuntu alternate CDs up for beta smoketesting
<cjwatson> mvo: I can't find any indication here of why hw-detect failed. Any chance you could try again and uncomment the "set -x" near the top of /bin/hw-detect before starting the installer?
<mvo> cjwatson: I tried 4 installs now on the same machine and with the same settings and no failure anymore :(
<mvo> cjwatson: maybe a heisenbug
<cjwatson> boo
<davmor2> Arrrrggggghh runs scared
 * mvo tries another one
<slangasek> and edubuntu, ubuntustudio, xubuntu up for testing
<davmor2> slangasek: cool any ideas when the rest will be up?
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop is also up now
<davmor2> slangasek: Nice one :)
 * pedro_ starts syncing the desktop iso
 * davmor2 hugs slangasek for the extra testing time 
<slangasek> well, mind you there's a very good chance of these being rerolled
<slangasek> but it's good to at least get some smoke testing going
<davmor2> slangasek: No really that's shocking news :D
<davmor2> sbeattie: you about yet Dude?
<sbeattie> davmor2: yep, what's up?
<davmor2> sbeattie: the link in dl-ubuntu-test-iso for mythbuntu seems to be wrong.  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/ should be the link now they must of dropped the daily cd
<sbeattie> davmor2: okay, I'll fix.
<davmor2> sbeattie: you can thank fader for this news I haven't touch mythbuntu for a while so hadn't noticed :)
<sbeattie> heh
 * davmor2 -> tea then back for testing :)
<slangasek> mythbuntu also available for smoketesting
<slangasek> and I'm off for a nap now
<davmor2> bdmurray: Out of interest why is wishlist only available to bug-control?
<stgraber> ogasawara: ping
<stgraber> ogasawara: remember that cifs crash I told you about ? We just reproduced a kernel panic when we got a few more users on the server (a school went into production this morning): http://www.stgraber.org/download/crash-cifs.png
<ogasawara> stgraber: don't suppose you were able to also catch the top of that stack trace?
<stgraber> ogasawara: nope
<stgraber> ogasawara: and nothing in the log of course (that was to be expected with a kernel panic ...)
<stgraber> bug 235676
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 235676 in linux "CIFS kernel crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235676
<ogasawara> stgraber:  perfect, was just gonna ask for the bug #
<stgraber> oops, wrong one :)
<stgraber> (tells me the guy next to me)
<stgraber> bug 347450
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347450 in linux "kernel panic when using cifs mounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347450
<stgraber> this one is the right one :)
<davmor2> slangasek: on a plus side update-manager works :)
<davmor2> cking: evening wonder why this dell thing kick in.
<cking> which dell thing is that - the reboot?
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> only seems to effect dells weird :-/
<dan-ubuntu> hi all
<davmor2> hello
<dan-ubuntu> so, do i ask questions here about bugs/fixes?
<cking> davmor2: and it's tied with usplash and dells on the reboot. Are there a class of Dell's where it does not work?
<davmor2> cking: No but it doesn't affect any of my machines and you seem to be one of the only people reporting on it.  So one assumes that it's a dell thing
 * cking wonders how many other dells it's affecting.
<davmor2> I think the guy who responded to your bug is on a dell too which adds to the assumption
<cking> I will ask apw - he's got a dell..
<mrooney> I also have a Dell M1330 laptop, if I can be of help
<mrooney> and an Inspiron 9300 although that is running Intrepid
<Amendt> Why is updating  via the Canada server so slow? I have to always change it to the US server to get a 5 Mbits / sec other wise I am stuck at 30 Kbit / second?
<davmor2> What's that say about the amount of canadians using Ubuntu :D
<dan-ubuntu> :D
<Amendt> davmor2 the Canadian default server is slow
<davmor2> fader: right so if it installed and is a known bug on some cards the it passes but gets a serious bug.  That way the bug gets scheduled for fix sooner rather than latter :)
<fader> Gotcha.  Sorry to belabor the point but I want to get this right :)
<davmor2> fader: the whole pass fail is a judgement call 90% of the time.  You'll find that things like ckings issue with his dell machine not rebooting.  He could of marked the test as a fail but it did install and once forced to reboot worked.
<fader> davmor2: Argh, you mean I have to think? :)
<davmor2> fader: only a little bit :)
<davmor2> fader: Just treat it like it's your day job... Oh wait
<fader> davmor2: Hah!  They want me to think there too!  :'(  Life is hard for me.
<davmor2> fader: pay some to think for you then it's their fault when it all goes wrong :)   I thought that was the idea behind managment ;)
<fader> Why didn't I think of that?
<fader> Oh wait, yeah... the thinking part
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> fader: also if it passes with no bugs there is a nice little tick box that you used to subscribe to the tests, and a button down the bottom that reads passed for no bugs.  So just tick the tests and hit the button :)
<fader> Yup, saw that one and looked longingly at it :)
<davmor2> :0 never mind hey :)
<davmor2> Ubuntu with a windows background it still looks wrong :(
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> time to use that quadcore for some testing
<davmor2> stgraber: sweet
<davmor2> oh I got my extra ethernat card and crossover cable to test ltsp now :)
<davmor2> stgraber: ^
<davmor2> ethernet even :(
<stgraber> great
<stgraber> I have done some upgrade testing with LTSP during the weekend and fixed one major bug, other than that everything worked just fine
<stgraber> I'm about to try alternate i386 now
<stgraber> hey BrunoXLambert
<BrunoXLambert> hello
<davmor2> fader: one last thing to remember don't repeat bugs on a cd.  If it effects both live and installed systems just log it once.  Otherwise the release team (well slangasek) has to go through them and it takes a while keep opening the same bug over and over.  You can however list it once on every cd it effects
<stgraber> davmor2: oh, and I also got fast internet now :) downloading at 1MB/s from cdimage
<fader> davmor2: Ah, okay... I'll delete it from one of the test cases
<fader> Thanks
<stgraber> davmor2: do you have reliable internet now or still that 15kB/s thing during the day and 1MB/s the morning ?
<davmor2> Yes it's about 24meg most of the day now :)
<stgraber> cool
<stgraber> BrunoXLambert: hardy server amd64/i386 ?
<davmor2> you still get the go slow when the kids go home and start im'ing everyone they didn't speak to cause they were face to face
<stgraber> hehe :)
<davmor2> stgraber: sad thing is you know it's true :D
<BrunoXLambert> stgraber, hardy desktop 64bits
<stgraber> BrunoXLambert: got it
<davmor2> hows the job apart from cifs errors then stgraber?
<stgraber> davmor2: great, doing LTSP almost all day and when I don't it's Ubuntu-related anyway :)
<davmor2> Cool :)
<stgraber> davmor2: and you ?
<davmor2> Busy as hell :) which is the way I like it :)
<stgraber> hehe
<davmor2> better to be busy than bored :)
<stgraber> davmor2: coming at UDS this time ?
<davmor2> Fingers crossed, touching wood and even if I have to swim I want to :)
<stgraber> cool :)
<stgraber> and you can even avoid plane :)
<davmor2> I think it's cheaper to fly we were working it out.  It's about 202 quid to get there and back :)
<stgraber> BrunoXLambert: actually, if you want it installed fast, you'd be better to come here and netboot install it instead. I have a full mirror of Hardy amd64, that'll be a lot faster than installing 8.04 (not .2) and upgrading.
<stgraber> davmor2: yeah, especially if booking now, I saw some flights between barcelona and geneva (was looking to fly from barcelona back to switzerland for holiday, then back to Canada) and it was like 100 euro (and that wasn't easyjet :))
<stgraber> flying inside europe is really cheap these days
<davmor2> There was me thinking that 202 quid was fairly hefty :)
<stgraber> scp: ./jaunty-alternate-i386.iso: No space left on device
<stgraber> that may be a problem :)
<davmor2> :)
<stgraber> ordered two 1TB HDD, they should arrive soon so I should have enough space for ISO testing, data and backup on that box
<davmor2> I thought I was bad I want a 500gb for backup :)
<stgraber> well, I'm also backuping my dedicated server and my family server in Switzerland so all in all that's a lot of data (over 300GB at the moment)
<BrunoXLambert> stgraber, all get to your place after the gym for that.
<stgraber> BrunoXLambert: k
<BrunoXLambert> sweaty and all.
 * stgraber takes Ubuntu alternate i386: manual / all disk / LVM / encrypted LVM / LTSP
<davmor2> stgraber: Yes I'm looking at the  same cause mine does pretty much everything for me :)  photo album, mail, music the lot :)
<davmor2> Hum less than I thought 120 gb
<stgraber> with photo it'll quickly increase :)
<davmor2> stgraber: It's the music for me I got loads
<stgraber> hmm, right, that too
<davmor2> oh and iso images ;)
<stgraber> you shouldn't backup that :)
<stgraber> but yeah that and VM it eats a lot of disk space (even if not actually used)
<davmor2> stgraber: I do want to it still takes a while to download 70 GB of data :)
<stgraber> with your internet connection, not that long :)
<stgraber> 6.4 hours
<davmor2> It takes a good few minutes per cd
<davmor2> the rsync script currently takes about 2 minutes a cd and about 5-6 for a dvd
<davmor2> infact with the new brasero burner instead of n-c-b it's probably taking longer to burn than download :)
<stgraber> yeah, it's pretty slow doing all these checks :)
<davmor2> stgraber: you can switch them off but hey saves burning bad isos :)
<stgraber> well, when I burn I usually use DVD+RW so it only takes me 3 mins or so to burn it again if it's buggy :)
<stgraber> cd-rw are really slow to burn
<stgraber> ogasawara: just saw your reply to the cifs bug, how do you suggest we get the upper part of the backtrace ? increase the resolution with vga=791 ?
<davmor2> stgraber: Ditto much quicker :)
<davmor2> however I will be using up my cd collection for rc and final so we can be certain that they fit properly :)
<davmor2> slangasek: Ubuntu desktop done, I'm going to do one alternate and pick up again in the morning :)
<ogasawara> stgraber: that's always the tricky part.  trying to change the resolution might work, but it might come down to needing a serial console to capture the entire trace
<ogasawara> stgraber: and since it's not easily reproducible it makes it even more difficult
<stgraber> ogasawara: hmm, actually we can easily setup a serial console on one of these as it's built-in in IBM's bladecenter but we'll likely only do it on one blade and will need to wait for the bug to reappear
<stgraber> davmor2: take amd64
<stgraber> I'm doing i386
<davmor2> stgraber: I'll work through them all one at a time dude :)
<davmor2> Right that's it I'm just going to listen to G'N'R symphony for the devil then I'm off to bed :)
 * stgraber loves 1920x1080 display :) I get 8 terminator window at the same time :)
<stgraber> and on the second desktop I have 6 VMs :)
<davmor2> stgraber: it is nice isn't it :)
<stgraber> yeah, lots bigger than my laptop :)
<davmor2> stgraber: do you have a samba share setup?
<davmor2> try and connect to it if you do?  I just had issues but I'm tired so it might just be me :)
<stgraber> davmor2: sort of I have a win2003 server hidding somewhere :)
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> I'll have another look at it properly tomorrow
<davmor2> nn everyone
<stgraber> booting the beast now
<stgraber> (rackmount server hidden in the room next to mine :))
<quietas> Couple quick questions: How stable is Alpha 6 currently? Also, I have 8 32 bit servers (6.06 or 8.04), but I am updating my home server to a new box and wondering if I should just update to 9.04 or hold at 8.10
<quietas> Also, 32 bit or 64 bit on a 64 bit P4 3.0ghz with 4gb ram? Any downsides?
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, got any report of broken OEM ? I started the "Prepare for shipping" thing, then rebooted and I'm back on the initial desktop with thye "Prepare for shipping" icon
<slangasek> stgraber: nope, hadn't heard this yet
<stgraber> trying again just to make sure
<stgraber> ouch it get worse :)
<stgraber> the second time, the preparing for shipping thing starts in some kind of infinite loop
<stgraber> I know have 50 of them in my panel
<slangasek> mmm
<stgraber> well, until my VM crashed
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> file a bug, milestoned for beta and targeted to jaunty?
<stgraber> ok, doing that now
<stgraber> that's oem-installer right ?
<slangasek> I assumed it was oem-config, but I don't know for sure
<slangasek> yeah, there's no oem-installer, so oem-config must be it :)
<stgraber> ah, right oem-config that's.
<slangasek> btw, is it easier yet to get changes made to the ISO test cases?
<stgraber> cjwatson: still around ?
<cjwatson> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> slangasek: not really now, even worse I'd say :) the site is being migrated these days and I'm not really sure where it's hosted at the moment
<slangasek> stgraber: hmm
<slangasek> we still don't have proper UNR test cases up
<stgraber> cjwatson: you're still the one working on the oem installer or is that someone else ?
<stgraber> slangasek: I was promised SQL access once it's migrated but I'm still waiting ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: I still work on it, although I'm a bit mystified by the problem you report
<cjwatson> I'm not even sure *how* "prepare for shipping" could start in an infinite loop unless session management is totally fucked
<cjwatson> that part of it is pretty unlikely to be oem-config's fault
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll try running it by hand to check that possibility
<cjwatson> anyway, oem-config-prepare basically just escalates itself to root with gksudo or whatever, and then runs update-rc.d
<cjwatson> it's a shell script so you can stick 'set -x' at the top of it to see what it's doing
<stgraber> cjwatson: right, so I should have an additional item in rc2.d or similar ?
<cjwatson> although that would probably confuse gksudo, so you might have to run it as root if you do that
<cjwatson> right, you should have /etc/rc2.d/S29oem-config
<stgraber> yep, it's here
<stgraber> but didn't get the oem thing at boot time :(
<cjwatson> check /var/log/oem-config.log
<stgraber> cjwatson: no such file
<cjwatson> stgraber: anything else unusual about your system?
<stgraber> found the issue with it starting in an infinite loop, it's kvm's vnc mode that sometimes get stuck (especially the enter key). Still doesn't explain why it didn't start at boot time
<cjwatson> stgraber: did you run this after an OEM installation?
<stgraber> cjwatson: that's a regular alternate install with OEM selected in a KVM
<cjwatson> stgraber: try 'exec 2>/var/log/oem-config-firstboot.log; set -x' on the second line of /usr/sbin/oem-config-firstboot, and reboot?
<stgraber> rebooting now
<cjwatson> I'll try reproducing myself, but it will take a while to get there
<stgraber> cjwatson: stops at debconf-communicate
<stgraber> (it's run with set -e)
<stgraber> "10 passwd/user-uid doesn't exist"
<stgraber> when the line is run by hand
<slangasek> starting CD respins now to keep things moving; shout if we need to reroll again for oem-config
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmmmm
<cjwatson> that should not be possible
<cjwatson> it's in oem-config's templates file
<cjwatson> stgraber: can I get a copy of /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat?
<stgraber> slangasek, cjwatson: bug 346648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 346648 in f-spot "Develop in UFRaw won't work in Dutch locale, because of escaping problems" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346648
<stgraber> doh
<stgraber> slangasek, cjwatson: bug 347648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 347648 in oem-config "Jaunty oem installer doesn't get run after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347648
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://www.stgraber.org/download/templates.dat
<cjwatson> stgraber: debconf is missing *loads* of stuff here
<stgraber> cjwatson: sorry but it's a regular ubuntu alternate install :)
<stgraber> well, with OEM selected that's
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-24
<cjwatson> stgraber: you aren't low on disk space in the virtual machine or something are you?
<stgraber> 2.4G free
<cjwatson> stgraber: 'sudo debconf-loadtemplate oem-config /var/lib/dpkg/info/oem-config.templates' should allow you to proceed, but this is very weird
<stgraber> cjwatson: want the installer syslog ?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> whatever it may be, this is unlikely to be an oem-config bug
<cjwatson> this may not absolve it from being my problem ...
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://www.stgraber.org/download/oem-syslog
<stgraber> oops, 403
<cjwatson> can you attach it to the bug please?
<stgraber> sure
<cjwatson> likewise the templates.dat
<stgraber> done, both are attached
<cjwatson> no indication of problems in that log
<stgraber> anything else that could help debugging it ?
<cjwatson> a time machine :)
<cjwatson> I'm doing a test install now to see if it's reproducible for me
<slangasek> updated alternates posted
<cjwatson> stgraber: hmm. reproduced.
<cjwatson> this is a bit scary
 * cjwatson tries with debconf debugging cranked up
<cjwatson> slangasek: I'm very worried about debconf's correctness at this point
<slangasek> :/
<cjwatson> but debconf hasn't changed relevantly since 19 Feb
<slangasek> the passthrough joy wouldn't be involved here?
<cjwatson> oh, that change didn't get into Ubuntu until more like 4 Mar
<cjwatson> well, passthrough is certainly involved
<cjwatson> but it ought to have its own database in /target and save that separately
<slangasek> Mar 4 still puts it before alpha6; I'm sure we had OEM tests at that time
<cjwatson> I wonder if my change of 21 Mar is broken :-(
<cjwatson> it seems like the most likely candidate
<cjwatson> I don't understand how though; in-target unsets DEBIAN_HAS_FRONTEND
<slangasek> feasible to do a local revert and test?
 * slangasek runs out for a bit
<cjwatson> slangasek: yes, but I'd like to get to the bottom of this
<cjwatson> I appreciate the urgency, not going to bed until I've made progress
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136374/ I think that's the fix
<cjwatson> or something like that, going to get coffee
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/136384/ probably better
<cjwatson> slangasek: fix is in lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debconf/ubuntu, but I want to do a few test passes before uploading if that's OK
<slangasek> sure
<slangasek> I'll be up later than you regardless, can see it through once it's uploaded :)
<slangasek> I assume we want to reroll all images for this
<slangasek> (even if it only affects oem-config)
<cjwatson> it definitely affects all alternate and server CDs; everything installed by tasksel has all of its debconf state entirely forgotten
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> that makes the choice easy, anyway :)
<cjwatson> I haven't yet thought of a way in which desktop CDs could be affected directly
<slangasek> other than via oem-config?
<cjwatson> oem-config is just a victim here
<cjwatson> it only breaks because its templates aren't installed
<cjwatson> I say everything installed by tasksel; I actually mean everything installed after base-installer
<cjwatson> oem-config as installed from ubiquity should be fine
<cjwatson> the bug is specifically in debconf-apt-progress, which isn't used by ubiquity
<cjwatson> of course, if you installed a system with ubiquity, and then ran tasksel by hand before upgrading, you would find that the packages you installed were installed without proper debconf state
<cjwatson> so not a direct installation breakage, but not out of the realm of possibility
<cjwatson> sorry for this, it's entirely my fault
<slangasek> it happens
<slangasek> once every six months, in one form or another. ;)
<cjwatson> doesn't mean I have to be happy about contributing to it :)
<slangasek> ok, we're gonna run out to dinner now; back in an hour or so
<slangasek> hmm, wonder what bug #347452 is about, cking linked it from his ISO test but it's private
<ubot4> slangasek: Bug 347452 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/347452 is private
<slangasek> (this is me making a mental note :)
<cjwatson> I've asked pgraner
<cjwatson> in case he's up
<cjwatson> ok, alternate install looks ok with that, although I accidentally ran it in normal mode rather than OEM mode - but the debconf db looks sane
<cjwatson> trying a server OEM install now
 * cjwatson screws up his test and restarts :(
<slangasek> cjwatson: how's it look now?
<slangasek> is there anything you want me to help test?
<cjwatson> just uploading the fix now
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> alternate seemed to DTRT and server OEM performed as before
<cjwatson> (i.e. still slightly buggy because of reshow handling but the actual debconf passthrough is working fine)
<cjwatson> and it's usable
<cjwatson> slangasek: I'm going to bed now - please SMS me on my mobile number in the directory if there's a problem with that debconf upload, and if you're quick you'll probably catch me before I get to sleep ;)
<cjwatson> I May Be Some Time
<ara> good morning all :)
<slangasek> full set of beta candidate images should be up now, with the exception of ubuntu server and ubuntustudio which are rebuilding now
<slangasek> (the debconf package will be out-of-date on the liveCD/DVD images, but the bug is believed not to affect those and we don't have jigdo to worry about, so I'm ignoring that)
<slangasek> ara: morning
<ara> slangasek: good morning :-)
<sbeattie> slangasek: what issue is fixed by debconf?
<slangasek> sbeattie: the debconf database on the installed system was pooched if you used any d-i based install method
<slangasek> hmm, actually, I suppose that means we want the DVDs rerolled (ISO only, not livefs)
<slangasek> since you can do an alternate install from there
<sbeattie> ahh, I'm guessing that is why I got debconf questions repeated when installing from the server image?
<slangasek> probably
 * ara starts syncing the ISOs
<slangasek> ubuntustudio, ubuntu-server posted
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
<mvo> hey! we used instructions in the wiki what post-install test to perform - did that page moved, I seem to be unable to find it
<mvo> I have a intern right now that I would like to assign some testing tasks :)
<ara> mvo, yes it was moved to the new wiki
<ara> mvo: this is a good test plan to start with http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/PRTP
<mvo> ara: nice, thaks
<mvo> thanks even
<ara> mvo: :)
<ara> has anyone experienced with the latest updates some widgets not correctly rendered?
<davmor2> ara which ones?
<ara> davmor2: specially scale widgets
<ara> i.e. volume up and down, or totem progress widgets
<davmor2> ara: no but I am having issues with sound again,  goes off to look at the updates
<davmor2> Meh now I have no sound :(
<davmor2> Hi heno :)
<heno> hey davmor2 :)
<stgraber> hey heno, davmor2
<davmor2> stgraber: Dude morning
 * ara is installling alternate-i386 in Spanish 
 * ara goes for lunch while alternate is installing
<davmor2> :)
<fader> davmor2: So you said it's okay to report the same bug on multiple spins of an image, just not on two test plans on the same spin of the image, right?
<fader> (Also, good morning/afternoon :) )
<pedro_> hey hey ;-)
 * pedro_ doing kubuntu i386
<davmor2> fader: Right it's okay on different spins.  as only the current spin will be looked at.  It's also fine on i386 and amd64 or across desktops so kubuntu and ubuntu or across install methods so alternate and desktop does that help
<fader> davmor2: Cool, thanks.
<davmor2> just not multiples on the same image so no to live session and desktop install or alternate manual and alternate whole drive (if that makes sense) afternoon
<fader> Yep, makes sense. :)
<davmor2> fader: also if your doing the same test as someone else and they have reported the same bug as you want to then just add a note to say you were affect by bug 123456 too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> fader: 123456 was meant as an example not a real bug :(
<fader> davmor2: Yeah, that's what I figured... ubot4 isn't that bright.
<fader> Though now I'm tempted to try to get the bugs I report to have cool numbers.
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> you might wait a while :)
<davmor2> cgregan: morning
<cgregan> morning davmor2
<cgregan> finish beta tests before dawn?
<davmor2> no I knocked off at 10:34 I think around then anyway :)
<davmor2> cgregan: I then restarted again this morning after the re-spin :)
<cgregan> you're a machine! :-)
<davmor2> cgregan: You might think that but in reality no I just enjoy what I do :)
<cgregan> :-)  hey....me too!
<cgregan> seems to be alot of that going around here
<davmor2> \o/ Yay
<heno> stgraber: were you planning to request DB updates with the new test case links (on the old server install)?
<heno> if now we can put in wiki redirects
<mvo> is it expected that the iso tracker has only kubuntu upgrades in the testing category?
<ara> hey nags
<nags> hi ara
<davmor2> mvo: sorry missed your post no it isn't
<davmor2> slangasek: is there any reason that the other upgrade tests aren't up?
<plars> stgraber: Are you the person to talk to if I'd like to add some tests to the UNR section on iso testing tracker?
<stgraber> yes although we don't have UNR on the website yet :)
<stgraber> plars: just sent another mail to Henirk to know about the status of our migration to the QA server, at the moment I don't have an up to date DB dump and don't have any idea on what server we're on so can't prepare an update at this point.
<stgraber> It'll be a lot easier when I get a new DB dump and know that we aren't in the middle of a migration to another server.
<plars> stgraber: UNR is on the list of builds, there just aren't any tests linked under it
<plars> stgraber: I was actually thinking about something similar to ubuntu-desktop, minus a few bits and plus some aditional sniff tests for the things in the favoites menu
<stgraber> hmm, then somebody other than I played with the DB
<stgraber> making things even worse :)
<stgraber> I don't have access to that DB and without an up to date dump can't prepare an update for IS. (And don't know who's manually playing with it without asking me first ...)
<plars> stgraber: ok, meanwhile, for some of the tests I need to actually get posted, are you the person to do that also?
<davmor2> stgraber: blame slangasek but for now I was told to use mid I think
<stgraber> except IS I don't know of anybody who can add record to that DB
<stgraber> we can't add tests from the web, it requires access to the server and for now almost nobody does ...
<davmor2> stgraber: slangasek had something to do with it but I don't know how much
<stgraber> hi heno, got my mail ?
<heno> stgraber: yes, do you need me to ping IS about a DB dump?
<stgraber> heno: would be good, a UNR build also appeared of nowhere maybe done by slangasek ... I'll have to drop that and rename MID instead (IIRC it's the one to rename)
<heno> stgraber: ok, will do
<stgraber> heno: also ping IS about fixing python-launchpad-bugs, bug bubble are currently broken ...
<stgraber> (well, they're for a while now)
<heno> as in update to latest version, right?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> I don't use any fancy stuff, so just updating it should work
<plars> stgraber: rename MID to UNR?
<stgraber> hmm, UMPC sorry
<stgraber> Update URLs to testcases.qa.ubuntu.com
<stgraber> • Rename UMPC to Netbook
<stgraber> • Dropping Kubuntu KDE4
<stgraber> that's my current list
<stgraber> (Netbook being UNR)
<plars> stgraber: ah, ok
<plars> stgraber: what do you need from me then?
<stgraber> plars: would be great if you could provide me the diff between UMPC and UNR. So I'll do these changes after I rename UMPC to UNR.
<plars> stgraber: what I'm currently thinking to add is: install (entire disk),  install (oem setup), live (with the addition of sniff testing of favorites menu items)
<plars> stgraber: there are currently no tests listed under umpc or unr
<stgraber> hmm, not having any UMPC on the site doesn't help to get the list of testcases :)
<stgraber> yeah, just noticed :)
 * lool waves
<plars> stgraber: most of them can link to the same testcases used by desktop I think, with the exception of the tests I mentioned to do a quick check of things in the favorites menu on UNR from live boot
<plars> stgraber: I need to know how to add those in though
<lool> stgraber: Yes, slangasek added UNR recently
<lool> stgraber: Why do we care renaming UMPC instead of dropping it?
<stgraber> we can drop it too, it's just more SQL :)
<lool> plars: I think slangasek can do that (add links), he was asking which links to actually use
<stgraber> and I was initially asked to rename it (by slangasek IIRC)
<lool> stgraber: Ok; perhaps slangasek and you should work it out
<stgraber> lool: yes, would be great, usually everytime IS does an update I get a new DB dump so I can prepare next updates, if people start doing that by hand I'll likely break something in the near future.
<stgraber> slangasek: ^
<lool> plars: Could you just feed stgraber/slangasek with the final list of test case names + links?  use different URLs for test cases which you need to specialize for UNR; perhaps you should also use different URLs for testcases which are identical, and use redirects in these test cases
<stgraber> plars: I'd prefer different testcases with redirects to existing ones, will make it easier if they have to differ at some point
<lool> Exactly
<plars> sure, no problem
<lool> Ok, I don't think I'm needed; happy to help if I can, but it seems it's about sorting out DB changes from various people at this point :)
<stgraber> yeah, changes to the ISO tracker have been sort of frozen since before last UDS so there are a lot of changes to do ... it just should have been done a lot earlier (things got a lot longer than expected)
<slangasek> davmor2: other upgrade tests> well, I didn't add the ones that are up, and I got done at 3am last night so didn't add them :)
<slangasek> davmor2: up now
<davmor2> slangasek: cool ta
<davmor2> slangasek: was it you who got unr on the tracker
<slangasek> stgraber: the DB changes were made by IS on my request
<slangasek> davmor2: no, MID != UNR
<slangasek> stgraber: MID != UNR, do not rename it
<stgraber> slangasek: was talking about UMPC not MID (too much abreviations)
<slangasek> I was opting not to rename UMPC in case we wanted to be able to go back and look at historical tests under the other name; but by this point half of what's recorded as UMPC was actually rolled under the name UNR <shrug>
<stgraber> I'm fine with both
<stgraber> heno: can it be made clear with IS that when they do a change they send me a new DB dump ? it's the only way I have to prepare updates not having access to the server or the DB.
<heno> stgraber: I'll let them know
<plars> heno: I'm looking at some of the UNR related that were previously out there (i.e. http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UNRinstall).  That one would work to point to for an install testcase, but it doesn't seem to follow the same format with the xxx-### test names and goes into a lot more detail.
<plars> should that one be redone to follow the other format, or as I write others, should they follow the same format as UNRinstall?  Which is the current way we are doing things?
<heno> plars: they should be redone in the new format
<heno> plars: if you have cycles for it that would be appreciated :)
<plars> heno: and the new format is the one like the link I posted? or the others?
<heno> plars: the one described here: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/CaseAndPlanGuidelines
<plars> heno: ok, thanks
<plars> heno: ah, one more thing, how do we ensure that we don't stomp on someone elses testcase number?  Is there a master list somewhere?  The naming convention seems to be some freedom in the naming other than the format itself
<slangasek> stgraber: do you have enough information at this point to get UNR test cases added to the DB, if that's what we're doing?
<slangasek> or, if you want to rename UMPC, can you go ahead with doing that?
<stgraber> slangasek: I'll keep it and add the testcases, but I need a DB dump first as I need the IDs for each of the products and testcases
<slangasek> ok
<stgraber> slangasek: heno asked for one
<slangasek> I can see that having a db dump would make things easier; I wouldn't have stopped halfway if I'd had that information :)
<stgraber> when I get one, I'll load it in my local postgresql server, do the changes, make sure everything works and that we've all needed testcases, then get a .sql output and ask IS to do it
<stgraber> slangasek: well, it was discussed that I'd get access to the DB directly but it's not the case at the moment so still have to do it the longer way.
<slangasek> yeah.
<slangasek> stgraber: so if you're keeping it and adding the test cases, I think that still leaves the earlier question - do you have the list of test cases?
<stgraber> slangasek: no, haven't had anyone asking directly for new testcases other than plars
<slangasek> those are the ones I mean
<stgraber> I just have URL update, dropping KDE4 and adding UNR so far
<slangasek> dropping KDE4 is already done
<stgraber> for UNR that's entire-disk, oem and live
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> great, that's what I was looking to know :)
<stgraber> slangasek: UNR is i386 only or both i386 and amd64 ?
<stgraber> slangasek: any other arch to add (arm ?) ?
<slangasek> UNR is i386-only
<slangasek> ARM needs to be added under netboot
<slangasek> AFAIK that's the only ARM test case we have yet
<stgraber> oh, we don't have any ARM image ?
<slangasek> only netboot
<slangasek> we don't have any target ARM hardware that can take CDs :)
<stgraber> ok, added to my note
<stgraber> mathiaz: anything from your side ?
<davmor2> stgraber: why is the splash different is it deliberate?
<davmor2> on ltsp
<davmor2> stgraber: not splash gdm
<davmor2> login screen
<davmor2> fader: can you pick on someone to do the dvd install while I carry on with neboot
<fader> davmor2: Sure, I'll see who I can find
<davmor2> sweet
<stgraber> davmor2: yes it's, it's not gdm but ldm
<davmor2> Looks cool though :)
<davmor2> and your right it's a doodle to test with 2 cards
<stgraber> main issue with ldm is that we can't change the text colour so the black background wouldn't have worked
<stgraber> so I just asked on ubuntu-art for another one :)
<kenvandine_wk> are there images available to test for UNR?
<slangasek> yes, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/20090324/
 * heno installs a bunch of intrepid VMs to do upgrade testing
<davmor2> nice heno :)
<heno> I'm finally done with all my calls for today so I can cozy up with some test boxes :)
<davmor2> heno: :) wounder
<kenvandine_wk> slangasek: thx!
<fader> davmor2: So as you see kenvandine was on his way over already :)  I'm trying to round up some folks for the kubuntu DVDs.  I can take a stab myself at the i386 ones but will still need to find someone to help with the amd64s.
<davmor2> I can pick those up tomorrow
<fader> davmor2: I haven't given up on finding someone yet ;)
<kenvandine_wk> slangasek: is the UNR not available with rsync?
<slangasek> it should be
<davmor2> stgraber: out of interest is shutdown and restart etc deliberately removed from fusa?
<stgraber> davmor2: yeah, thay don't work with LTSp
<stgraber> davmor2: instead you can have them as localapp (not documented yet and could be better integrated)
<davmor2> I had a feeling it would be something like that :)
<stgraber> davmor2: it's shutdown/reboot the server so ... (if you have the rights to)
<stgraber> *it'd
<davmor2> wounder
<kenvandine_wk> slangasek: no... i got an invalid module error
<stgraber> slangasek, heno: Got the dump, working on it now. (Well, I'm also supposed to work so won't be super-fast :))
<slangasek> kenvandine_wk: you have to prepend the same path (ubuntu-cdimage?) that you do for all the other images
<kenvandine_wk> slangasek: ah... that worked
<kenvandine_wk> slangasek: thx!
<davmor2> stgraber: if your knock tests off can you knock off netboot edubuntu please
<davmor2> s/knock/knocking
<stgraber> davmor2: indeed
<stgraber> will do
<fader> Wow, who decided to make the DVD images so large? :)
<slangasek> you mean making them the size of DVDs?
<fader> Yeah, can't they be CD sized?  They'd download faster.
<slangasek> yeah, blame the MPAA
<stgraber> yeah, we'll get a performance boost at the same time as the testcase change :)
<stgraber> just cleared 3600000 php sessions :)
<stgraber> slangasek: So netboot for ARM. All of them (ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu) or only ubuntu or something else ?
<slangasek> only ubuntu
<stgraber> ok
<slangasek> cleared PHP sessions?  does that mean I get to re-login again? :(
<stgraber> no, only anonymous sessions (yeah Drupal is stupid keeping anonymous sessions in a DB)
<mathiaz> stgraber: hi - could you add the Raid1 test case to amd64 and i386 images? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1
<stgraber> mathiaz: sure
<davmor2> stgraber: can you add freesoftware only to desktop too
<davmor2> and a partridge in a pear tree
<fader> Don't forget the pony!
<stgraber> davmor2: so dropping freesoftware from alternate ?
<stgraber> or adding it to desktop ?
<davmor2> stgraber: no just add it too desktop too
<stgraber> ok, will do
<stgraber> all desktops or only Ubuntu ?
<davmor2> let me check
<davmor2> stgraber: I'd go for just Ubuntu
<stgraber> k
<davmor2> its the only one listing it a an alternate install
<davmor2> mathiaz: do you want the server stuff testing from netboot too?
<mathiaz> davmor2: not needed for now.
<davmor2> cool
<stgraber> slangasek: So UMPC should be disabled right ? (as in hidden)
<slangasek> if UNR is now available with test cases, yes
<stgraber> it'll be with the same update
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm on the home straight with the netboot installs.  So tomorrow I'll just hit what ever is left :)
<fader> davmor2: I'm working on i386 DVDs so you shouldn't have to hit that by tomorrow, at least for Ubuntu
<fader> We'll see if Kubuntu gets downloaded before I give up and go to bed or something.
<slangasek> davmor2: so I should respin everything after you've gone to bed, right? :-)
<davmor2> slangasek: yeah, yeah give me something to do tomorrow right ;)
<tester_> muhahahahahahahaha your channel is mine
<stgraber> davmor2: ? :)
<davmor2> well you got to test these things and you get bored of this is just a test :)
<stgraber> hehe
<stgraber> not so bad, the DB optimization only needs 3m20 on my quadcore, that's to remove 3600000 records, vacuum and reindex
<stgraber> DB going from 856MB to 197MB
<davmor2> feels all poor and lowly with his dual cores
<stgraber> well, it's pretty rare I actually use all that power :)
<davmor2> stgraber:  :)
<davmor2> stgraber: by the way are you able to test amd64 bit edubuntu at all?
<davmor2> Right slangasek I'm calling it a night I'll start killing off the stragglers tomorrow
<slangasek> ok, g'night
<fader> davmor2: goodnight!
<davmor2> Right that's it see you all tomorrow :)
<calebH> hello all
<calebH> I'm having a problem with evolution and connecting to an exchange server in Jaunty - is this the right place?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-25
<stgraber> slangasek: I finished preparing the update, it'll likely be applied early London time, anything else you want to change ? (Want a preview of all the tests that'll be available ?)
<slangasek> nothing else I need changed besides what's already been mentioned; no need to give me a preview, thanks
 * heno takes studio 32 and 64
<slangasek> those are just about to be rerolled
<slangasek> (lmms Recommends: wine, ubuntustudio blacklisted it; lmms package just accepted, so will be rerolled in about an hour)
<slangasek> but I also don't think they've been smoketested yet...
<heno> slangasek: ok, thanks. the install is running in a VM so I'll let it carry on anyway
<heno> 64 bit upgrade testing complete
 * heno wanders off to bed
<nullack> slangasek: Gday :) Just a quick note that printing is still broken for myself and other users on Jaunty. Its bug #314106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 314106 in cups "Printer not connected" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314106
<nullack> I've nominated it for the Jaunty release
<quietas> Hey folks, is there a way to do an online dist upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 without doing 8.10 in the middle
<slangasek> direct upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 is not supported, no.  It may work, or it may not; that doesn't get tested.
<nullack> slangasek: Steve you there?
<slangasek> yep
<nullack> slangasek: sorry phone one min
<nullack> slangasek: The symptoms of the bug are the same, if you like I can create a seperate bug
<slangasek> the symptoms are rather broad; I imagine a separate bug report is appropriate
<nullack> slangasek: Of the users reporting the problem on the forums, so far Ive identified three hardware models not working
<nullack> slangasek: One forum member mentioned installing some packages as a possible fix which I will try and report results
<slangasek> sounds good
<nullack> slangasek: Ok mate Ill give that a go and report
<nullack> slangasek: Hmm unfortunately that didnt work. So I'll create a new bug on your request. With the three printer models I know didnt work, is that enough to meet the release blocker policy Steve?
<slangasek> that still doesn't make it a release blocker; it is something that should get more attention for release though
<nullack> slangasek: Is the release blocker criteria documented anywhere so I know for future reference?
<slangasek> hmm, not as such
<nullack> slangasek: Convenient for you :)
<ara> good morning all :-)
<nullack> ara Evening Ara
<ara> hey nullack, how are you doing?
<nullack> Ara Im great :) Looking forward to beta
<ara> nullack: yes, almost there :-)
<sbeattie> Ummkay. I'm doing a stress test upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, and update-manager just told me it hit an error and couldn't continue... except that it *is* continuing. Odd.
<mvo> sbeattie: its lying
<mvo> sbeattie: its doing that sometime :)
<sbeattie> alas, the logging *does* appear to have ended.
<mvo> sbeattie: but you are right, the message is misleading - could you please make the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log and apt-term.log availalbe? I would like to have a look
<sbeattie> mvo: you want them in a bug report or just available?
<mvo> sbeattie: both is fine, bug might be easier for tracking (and putting it into the iso tracker)
<ara> does anyone know how to "untell" apport to ignore crashes of "x" version of a software?
<sbeattie> mvo: bug 348322
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348322 in update-manager "[intrepid-jaunty upgrade] update-manager claimed it couldn't continue, but appears to be doing so anyway" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348322
<sbeattie> and now whiptail has tried to prompt me, but it and update-manager are no longer on speaking terms. :-)
<mvo> how so, you can't enter anything in the terminal?
<sbeattie> the terminal widget in update-manager is completely disconnect from whatever's happening in the upgrade process.
<mvo> sbeattie: is there another dialog window open somewhere from u-m ?
<sbeattie> no popup, no nothing, but whiptail was wanting to ask me about dovecot.conf, based on ps output.
<mvo> sbeattie: and no terminal input whatsoever? hrm, that should work
<sbeattie> not sure what you mean, but I have no means of interacting with whiptail prompts; I had to kill whiptail to get the upgrade process to continue.
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 tip toes off to cdimages to ensure slangasek has respun the images while he's been asleep :D
<davmor2> s/gas/hasn't
<davmor2> has even
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> hi heno
<heno> hi davmor2
<davmor2> right need to take my wife to a meeting then I'll takle Kubuntu
<heno> ok, cool
 * heno takes edubuntu 64
<heno> edubuntu upgrade that is
<mvo> sbeattie: 2009-03-24 23:54:47,703 ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'python': 'subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<mvo> oh well
<mvo> python
<mvo> so it crashes because it can not byte compile some package on python2.6
 * mvo wishes we had a more robust python
<sbeattie> mvo: that occurred a while before update-manager claimed it couldn't continue, but yeah.
<mvo> zope2.10 or qmtest
<mvo> qmtest
<mvo> so python2.6 tries to byte-compile the old version and that fails
<mvo> I will put the information needed into the bugreport
 * heno takes ubuntu DVD 64-bit Live and Desktop install
<lool> stgraber, plars: What was the conclusion on UNR testcases?  Is this pending a DB merge from IS?
 * davmor2 is back and start on Kubutnu
<mvo> sbeattie: I'm testing a fix for the qmtest failure now, I have no idea why the terminal was in this bad state :/
 * davmor2 starts with Kubuntu dvd 64bit as it is the only one with no tests 
<heno> lool: correct. agy has the updates and is working on it.
<lool> heno: thanks
 * ara takes kubuntu alternate i386 (entire disk with encrypted home)
 * davmor2 takes wubi on Kubuntu too
<ara> cjwatson: ping
<ara> cjwatson (and others): I just installed alternate in Spanish and I got this bug in localization:
<ara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/348393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348393 in debian-installer "[jaunty] Installing in a language other than English, will install English language packages" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ara: intentional
<cjwatson> ara: Matt explicitly asked for that to be the case in 2004
<ara> cjwatson: OK. I don't understand the reason behind, but you can mark it as invalid, then :)
<cjwatson> ara: oh, well, if Spanish language packs *aren't* installed, that's a bug
<cjwatson> ara: can I have /var/log/installer/syslog attached to the bug please?
<ara> cjwatson: ah, ok. I was wondering why it wasn't a bug :D . I will attach it, sure
<cjwatson> ara: I hadn't quite loaded the bug yet and the title made it sound as if the problem was that English language packs were installed *in addition*
<ara> cjwatson: ah, ok. I was wondering why it wasn't a bug :D . I will attach it, sure
<ara> I already said that :D
 * ara needs to improve her bug-report summaries
<ara> cjwatson: attached, thanks :)
 * heno tests studio 64
<fader> Then I'll test the i386 :)
<mdz> the "free software only" test case links to the NetbootARM wiki page - I assume this is a bug?
<davmor2> mdz stands a good chance
<mdz> cjwatson: what's the correct way to do the free software only install?
<cjwatson> select it from F6 on the CD boot menu
<davmor2> mdz: hit F6 hit the down arrow till you get to freesoftware only hit enter to select it, hit esc, hit enter 2 times away you go :)
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> slangasek: I've not added the wubi issues again I thought you'd get them from the first 3
<mdz> davmor2,cjwatson: thanks
<eeejay> howdy
<eeejay> yo ara
 * heno takes edubuntu-addon 64
<davmor2> eeejay: ara = Lunch
<eeejay> davmor2: ah, thanks
<stgraber> hey there
<davmor2> stgraber: Dude :)
 * davmor2 takes kubuntu alt 64bit
<fader> Does Ubuntu Studio even have a resize disk install option?  I don't see it.
<davmor2> fader: is it list as install along side
<fader> davmor2: Thanks, I'll look for that on my next run
<davmor2> fader: also are you running it in vm in which case it will be a blank disc :)
<davmor2> so you wont need to resize :)
<fader> davmor2: I'm running it in a VM, but running it over top of older installs, so it should pick up that something's partitioned and there (I assume)
<fader> That's what I was doing with the desktop testing and that worked :)
<davmor2> fader: this is a text based installer correct
<fader> davmor2: Correct
<davmor2> fader: d-i has a different way of dealing with it I think it'll only offer it if there is a partition there to resize  cjwatson is that correct?
<tuxib> hi all
<davmor2> tuxib: hello
<cjwatson> fader: there are a few constraints (but davmor2 is incorrect in saying that d-i and ubiquity have different logic here - they should be the same in terms of whether they offer this option)
<davmor2> fader: Oh well there you go :)
<tuxib> hope you're all well. forgive me. new to this but I'd like to get involved with testing and help out. Is this the correct place to ask 'how'?
<fader> cjwatson: I'll look in a few minutes when I re-run the installer and see if I was just looking for the wrong option... if I don't see it I'll whine again. :)
<davmor2> tuxib: Yeap
<cjwatson> fader: (a) you must have an extended partition already, or else must have a free primary partition slot (i.e. you can't just have four primary partitions); (b) you must have an existing resizable partition with at least 3GB of free space on it
<fader> Ahh... I might not have enough space remaining
<cjwatson> fader: it's not intrinsically a bug if auto-resize isn't offered, although it may be. The partman log will let me easily see what's going on
<fader> I'll fake it out by manually partitioning on my next run and leaving a primary slot open
<fader> It's on a 4G virtual disk, so it's entirely likely that there's less than 3G free
<cjwatson> oh, yes, almost certain
<cjwatson> most people don't run into the primary partitions constraint; I just mention it for completeness
<tuxib> thanks, so where do i start?
<tuxib> btw, I've got about 5 years experience with Linux and about 2.5 with Ubuntu specifically
<fader> cjwatson: thanks.  Next time I'll use a bigger disk too :)
<fader> tuxib: If you have some spare hardware (or a virtual machine) and the bandwidth to pull down an ISO or two we'd love to have you help do some ISO testing.
<tuxib> sure, I use virtual machine. Although I've got another 2.5" disk I could chuck into my laptop if need be
<tuxib> bandwidth isn't a problem
<fader> tuxib: Great! :)  Can you hop over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and create an account?
<tuxib> you want me to have a look at Alpha 6?
<fader> Then you can sign up for testing of ISOs, or just grab one and go to it.
<fader> We're actually testing the spins for the beta
<fader> So you get to beta test the beta :)
<fader> tuxib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Procedures
<fader> This has a lot of info about what we're doing
<tuxib> woohoo, how privilledged. Although some may argue fedora core users are always running/testing betas :D
<fader> Heheh
<tuxib> guess I should sign up to launchpad too?
<fader> tuxib: That'd be a good idea so you can report bugs. :)
<fader> (Not that there are any bugs, of course.)
<heno> could someone try an encrypted UbuntuStudio install on real HW?
<heno> I get bug 348445 on vbox
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348445 in usplash-theme-ubuntustudio "Ubuntu Studio splash text is black on black" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348445
<fader> heno: If nobody can do it I should be able to do it tonight or tomorrow.  I have another USB hard drive on order that is supposed to be delivered today :)
<fader> That'll let me install without blowing away an existing system, huzzah
<heno> fader: ok, thanks
<ara> hey eeejay
<tuxib> USB Hdd, good idea. I can install on that too
<tuxib> ok, created an account in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<tuxib> right now which one needs more testing, i386 alternate or i386 standard ?
<eeejay> howdy ara.
<eeejay> ara: I have some screenshot goodness in my tweaks branch
<eeejay> ara: so a test could raise an AssertionError with an attached screenshot
<heno> tuxib: Xubuntu i386 needs some more testing
<eeejay> ara: or even return (success) with a screenshot
<eeejay> ara: i use the former in notify-osd
<ara> eeejay: great!
<ara> eeejay: I'll have a look :)
<ara> eeejay: thanks!
<mdz> is cdimage holding up OK for everyone?
<davmor2> mdz: Pass haven't used it since this morning :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu seems good
<_MMA_> henno: I'm testing Studio disks now so I'll look into the Usplash thing.
<_MMA_> *heno
<davmor2> charlie-tca:  Morning Dude :)
<davmor2> charlie-tca: need full coverage for beta onwards :)
<charlie-tca> Morning, davmor2
<charlie-tca> Yeah, Trying to get that. I can't do wubi, though. No windows at all
<charlie-tca> Can you help with that?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I'll hit that after kubuntu is out of the way shouldn't be long
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I can get all of them except wubi
<lool> stgraber, or slangasek: does one of you have permission to delete the UMPC entries from the ISO tracker?  Or should I file a ticjet?
<stgraber> lool: just dropping the current builds ?
<stgraber> I can remove it, though removing the category in the menu will require a SQL change (but it'll be empty so I guess it's good for now)
<lool> stgraber: UMPC is no more, dropping it from the ISO tracker would be great
<lool> Whatever that involves
<stgraber> done (as in build is no longer there)
<stgraber> the categories will be updated in a later SQL change
<lool> stgraber: ty
<tuxib> Right, will hopefully get cracking on xubuntu tonight
<tuxib> for now. it goodbye from me. take care all
<davmor2> is someone doing the last i386 test on kubuntu alternate?
<plars> mdz, stgraber: I'm seeing that the info link for UNR isn't valid: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/2475
<mdz> plars: yes, I see that too
<mdz> stgraber: I've also noticed that the bug mouseovers aren't working, they all say no information available
<mdz> plars: by the way, I was told by anmar that UNR bugs should be tagged with "ubuntu-unr".  is that common practice in your team as well?  it seems we need a standard pattern here
<mdz> I've been adding the tag when I come across bugs which are particularly relevant to UNR
<plars> mdz: oh, ok I'll do that
<stgraber> mdz: yeah, python-launchpad-bugs probably needs to be updated on the server
<stgraber> plars: indeed, that'd require a code update to the function that guess the download links
<stgraber> heno: any news from IS regarding p-l-b update ?
<stgraber> would be great to have the mouseovers and the bug report working
<heno> stgraber: I didn't ping them yet, my bad. will do that now
<stgraber> ok, thanks
<heno> stgraber: should they simply pull the latest from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs ?
<stgraber> heno: yeah, that should work. IIRC it's already a bzr checkout, so a simple bzr pull should fix it. (They should also make sure the cron job that's used to update the DB works correctly)
<heno> stgraber: can you tell me more about that cron? It updates the main DB or p-lp-b data?
<heno> ah, I get it ...
<heno> gets info from LP :)
<davmor2> ara: are you doing the last kubuntu alternate i386 install?
<ara> davmor2: I am not
<davmor2> ara: Np's I'll grab it then :)
<ara> davmor2: ok
<stgraber> heno: yeah, it goes through all bug numbers in the DB, get the info from LP and push that back into the DB
<heno> right
<davmor2> Right what's left
<davmor2> heno: did you say your were doing edubuntu 64bit?
<davmor2> persia: is someone on the mobile team testing mid?  Or is that another defunct test?
<davmor2> charlie-tca: you okay with those last 2 xubuntu test now?
<charlie-tca> Yes, I have them running now
<davmor2> cool :)
<eeejay> is the meeting in 5 minutes or in an hour and 5 minutes?
<charlie-tca> I will do one more upgrade test, but it worked before
<persia> davmor2, I don't know if anyone is testing it currently, but it's certainly not defunct.
<davmor2> eeejay: 1:05
<persia> I'll probably run a test in a bit, but have a few different installs running now, and can't parallelise much more :(
<davmor2> persia: Can I leave that one with mobile totest then?
 * eeejay takes note
<davmor2> persia: Thanks Dude :)
<persia> davmor2, I can't tell you what to do or not do :)  More tests are good, but focus on the things on which you want to focus.
<heno> davmor2: I did the upgrade - didn't get to the standard add-on yet
<davmor2> so that leaves mythbuntu amd64 and some upgrade
<GrueMaster> I'm testing mid.  I'll be testing the beta image later today.
<heno> and now I have a few meetings ahead of me :(
<davmor2> GrueMaster: Cool thanks
<davmor2> heno no probs I'll pick it up
<davmor2> so that server i386 and mythbuntu amd64 and edubuntu 64
<davmor2> not bad
<fader> davmor2: if my hdd gets here today I can pick up some of that
<davmor2> fader: you killed your hdd
<slangasek> davmor2: yes, no need to repeat those bugs, that's fine. :)
<davmor2> slangasek: cool :)
<fader> No, just ordered a usb one.  My current install is 32-bit so I can't test the amd64 stuff without blowing away my primary OS
<davmor2> slangasek: nearly there
<slangasek> lool: I can delete the UMPC test for beta, and have done so
<slangasek> lool: deleting UMPC off the tracker entirely should be handled through stgraber
<stgraber> slangasek: UMPC should have gone from Add build, the change I need to do is change the filter section.
<stgraber> anyway, leaving for some food.
<lool> slangasek: Thanks
<davmor2> downloading mythbuntu 64bit now
 * davmor2 likes his broadband now :) full rsync of mythbuntu just finished :)
<cjwatson> ara: the log you attached to bug 348393 doesn't seem to match your description of the bug - could you take a close look at the system and confirm what exactly is missing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348393 in debian-installer "[jaunty] Installing in a language other than English, will install English language packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348393
<ara> cjwatson: language-pack-es and language-pack-es-base are missing
<ara> cjwatson: instead of those, language-pack-en and language-pack-en-base are there
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> Mar 25 10:40:38 in-target: No se pudo encontrar el paquete language-pack-es
<cjwatson> you said the basic system was translated, which threw me off
<cjwatson> let me clarify: anything regarding language-pack-en is a red herring
<slangasek> that's from which install media?
<cjwatson> the error is that language-pack-es is not installed
<cjwatson> Mar 25 11:25:06 cdrom-detect: Detected CD 'Kubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope" - Beta i386 (20090324.1)'
<cjwatson> it's not really a regression (well, it may be a regression for particular languages depending on the vagaries of what language packs happen to be the CD, but it's not a regression in the general case)
<cjwatson> any language pack not on the CD will have suffered this for ages
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm doing a basic install of mythbuntu amd64bit  but it would help if the myth guys could test that it works properly :)
<ara> cjwatson: the thing is that, the installer says that "it is going to download it from the interrnet"
<cjwatson> ara: yeah, it's talking about language-support-es rather than language-pack-es there
<cjwatson> the problem here is that, in an attempt to make localisation work as early as possible, and to minimise download time, we install language-pack-es before permitting packages to be installed from the network
<slangasek> davmor2: there are already tests from the mythbuntu folks saying that it doesn't work properly. but it sounds like it's hardware-specific and we don't have much option besides release-noting
<cjwatson> so I think we need to test later on whether that actually worked, and if not, install it from the network
<cjwatson> ara: ok, I understand the bug now
<cjwatson> should be fixable for final
<ara> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<slangasek> if the bug's been there forever it probably doesn't need errating?
<davmor2> slangasek: right live and install both play dvd which is about as much as I can test :)
 * slangasek nods
<davmor2> slangasek: I've passed them as they installed and added notes
<slangasek> hurray
<davmor2> slangasek: there are 2 upgrades and 3 ubuntu studio test left outstanding there are a couple of people testing mid after do you need the other studio tests hitting
<slangasek> ubuntustudio usually lacks for testers - if you can help with that, that would be excellent
<davmor2> NP's
<sbeattie> I'll poke at the server upgrade.
<davmor2> sbeattie: sweet
<davmor2> slangasek: Done and done :)
<davmor2> slangasek: I'm calling it a day then and it looks like pretty much every thing is covered :) Yay
<mdz> argh, I submitted a test result for the wrong iso (amd64 rather than i386)
<mdz> is that fixable?
<mdz> it's server amd64 RAID1
<heno> mdz: fixed
<heno> admins can hide submissions
<mdz> heno: thanks
<mdz> I've been downloading the iso to do a test to make up for my sin
<charlie-tca> Testing the i386 server RAID1. Apparently the installer only creates GRUB menu on one hard drive? How do I make it create the menu on both drives?
<sbeattie> does it? it should've been fixed to do both, I thought.
<charlie-tca> Only on one drive. When I disconnected drive1, I got Error22 for GRUB
<sbeattie> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX where /dev/sdX is the drive that's not working should fix it.
<charlie-tca> Okay, I'll try it.
<charlie-tca> Do you want a bug reported on it?
<sbeattie> yes
<charlie-tca> Will do. Thanks
<sbeattie> kirkland: ^^^^^
<kirkland> sbeattie: actually, grub-install /dev/md0 works too
<kirkland> sbeattie: that's odd, though, i tested this today, and grub does end up on both disks
<charlie-tca> What did I do wrong? hmmm
<rniamo> hi
<rniamo> i'm under jaunty and i have no sound (maybe because i have a intel hda soundcard) but i have no sound server (alsa, oss are not present, i have only the null driver of pulseaudio)
<rniamo> do i have to install anything ?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-26
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Good Morning ara
<ara> is anyone doing the upgrade of edubuntu i386?
 * ara assumes nobody is
 * ara takes the edubuntu upgrade test
<ara> to be or not to be
<davmor2> no edubuntu amd64bit upgrade :(
<davmor2> I'll do one then if someone can put it on we're covered
 * ara steps out to grab a coffee
 * davmor2 still thinks ara has a coffee shop next door 
<davmor2> Morning heno
<heno> hey davmor2
<heno> so we need a RAID test and edubuntu upgrade
<davmor2> heno: ara is doing 32bit I'm doing 64bit which got removed by accident we think
<ara> heno: I am doing the edubuntu upgrade
<davmor2> Then I'm tagging it onto the 32bit with a note which slangasek oked
<heno> ara: great, thanks
<davmor2> heno: can't help you out with raid server team maybe?
<heno> I did 64 bit edubuntu upgrade yesterday
<heno> pinging the server team now
<heno> soren is on it
<davmor2> so that's everything covered then?
<heno> it is
<heno> we should dig a bit deeper on some of these perhaps though
<heno> we've covered existing home, what about driver CD install?
<mtholdenss> any testing i can do on my new macbook?
<ara> hello mtholdenss
<mtholdenss> hey
<ara> mtholdenss:  you could try to install jaunty on it and run System Testing (under System->Administration)
<ara> mtholdenss: it is a good way to provide a hardware database in Launchpad
<mtholdenss> thanks i might do it when the beta comes out tonight
<ara> mtholdenss: sure, thanks!
<mtholdenss> its the 26th of march here in australia night time, i guess it must have some delay
<heno> just tested the accessibility boot options - they seem to work
<ara> heno: I didn't know there were accessibility boot options :)
<davmor2> Morning fader
<fader> davmor2: howdy!
<ara> edubuntu i386 upgrade passed
<davmor2> Yay full sweep
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> cgregan: Morning Dude hope it's nicer over there than here :)
<cgregan> morning davmor2......4C and sunny
<cgregan> I don't know if that constitutes better.
<davmor2> cgregan: feels like 6.3 and raining
<davmor2> xivulon: hello
<xivulon> hi davmor2
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll be adding some logs to those bugs this afternoon now beta is tested
<xivulon> yes please, do you think that is a show stopper?
<xivulon> I tested in VM and I do not have any problem
<cgregan> davmor2: sounds like we will be importing your day here tomorrow.
<davmor2> xivulon: no you just hit continue and it carries on.  It's not major but I think it would be bad for final to still have
<davmor2> cgregan: great does that mean we get yours :)
<xivulon> davmor2 did you test ISO extraction? As entioned in the bug, the error you reported was due to something else
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll add logs from vista and xp too.  Also removal isn't playing nice at all.  That I think is far more important than the cd is ejected issue :)
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll look at that after too for you
<xivulon> I am aware of uninstallation issues, have started working on them
<xivulon> davmor2 thx
<davmor2> xivulon: Infact I'll go through all of my wubi bugs and see which what can be confirmed fixed etc
<davmor2> -what
<xivulon> great
<xivulon> by the way in beta bittorrent will be activated for the first time, and you cannot test that without actually generating a special build (with isolist pointing at isolist.ini)
<xivulon> I meant: with isolist pointing at alpha-6
<xivulon> davmor2 do you know how to compile wuibi?
<ara> eeejay: hello :-)
<eeejay> hey hey ara
<eeejay> ara: what is your last.fm username?
<ara> eeejay: areta
<ara> eeejay: I am reviewing the screenshot changes (and documenting ubuntu-desktop-testing in the wiki) and as I see, now test methods should return a list (message, screenshot), isn't it?
<eeejay> ara: they could return either
<ara> eeejay: or none?
<eeejay> ara: just a message, or a screenshot too
<eeejay> the message is default
 * ara gets the dx branch to see an example
<ara> eeejay: in notify-osd I just see that you raise AssertionErrors when somehting fails
<ara> eeejay: but you're not returnnig a message
 * eeejay checks
<eeejay> ara: you mean return a message on success?
<ara> no, in general
<eeejay> ara: the notify_osd.py script raises 4 AssertionErrors, 2 with screenshots, 2 just with messages
<eeejay> ara: as for funtion return values, the function only returns on success :)
<eeejay> ara: legal return values are either None, or (message, screenshot)
<ara> OK, I understand now
<eeejay> ara: so the message/screenshot would be logged to the test result, but it would pass
<eeejay> ara: I don't have a use for it yet, but it might be useful for us in the future.
<ara> eeejay: sure. thanks!
<davmor2> c's
<eeejay> ara: I think another nice addition would be optional stdout printing, especially stack traces.
<ara> eeejay: yes, it would be useful
<davmor2> meh still hasn't seen a release announcement
<thewrath> hey aredg
<aredg> hi
<davmor2> netsplits-r-us
<thewrath> agreed davmor2
<thewrath> what time zone is the ubuntu team in
<thewrath> btw
<thewrath> i am not sure
<davmor2> thewrath: all over
<thewrath> oh ok
<davmor2> I think it's fair to say they are global :)
<thewrath> was not sure if there was an officail time
<davmor2> utc
<davmor2> which would currently be 4:19
<davmor2> pm
<thewrath> k
<sbeattie> Hrm, anyone able to get to https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/?
<aredg> no
<davmor2> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/
<davmor2> sbeattie: remove the s
<sbeattie> davmor2: doh! stupid awesomebar.
<davmor2> :D never mind
<aredg> wow, i can't believe transmission is still the default bitorrent client
<sbeattie> davmor2: looking at the freesoftware only install test, I thought there was some package checks that we used to make sure it wasn't "contaminated"
<davmor2> aredg: why it works :)
<aredg> davmor2, there are much better clients that should be chosen imo
 * eeejay likes transmission
 * eeejay hides
<aredg> :O
<eeejay> it's simple, has upnp, even a web interface..
<aredg> deluge has every transmission has, but better :p
<davmor2> aredg: transmission and deluge are the two most complete gnome supported clients gnome also chose transmission which may of been the deciding factor
<heno> is the server install supposed to launch aptitude?
<heno> it happens just before package installation starts
<sbeattie> heno: I think only if you select "manually select packages"
<heno> I might have ticked that without noticing, ok
<heno> I just selected everything on the list
 * sbeattie starts on an alt free software only install to see what actually gets installed.
<davmor2> heno: then yes you hit it
<sbeattie> heno: ah, yep, last one on the list is manually select.
<heno> doing the RAID1 test case in vbox - seems to support multiple disks nicely now :)
<sbeattie> heno: yeah, I use vbox for that; though I can only get a total of 3 disks; I'd really like 4 for an accurate raid10 test
<heno> sbeattie: is it limited to 3 by vbox itself?
<sbeattie> Last time I tried it was.
 * sbeattie tries again
<heno> yeah, confirmed it too
<heno> If you enable the SATA controller it works
<sbeattie> right, because it's emulating a primary/secondary ide controller and the cdrom drive is always the secondary master.
<sbeattie> Oooh.
<sbeattie> Is that in w/jaunty's virtualbox?
<heno> sbeattie: 8.10 version from the vbox site running on Jaunty
<heno> so not the fully Free software version
<sbeattie> heno: ah. support for usb, also, then. Hrm.
<heno> yes
<arthax0r> hello
 * arthax0r is downloading jaunty
<arthax0r> how is the upgrade from intrepid?
<heno> arthax0r: you can install from the CD and preserve /home
<charlie-tca> The one I just ran worked fine
<heno> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopExistingHome
<heno> sbeattie: what package should I file a bug against when a raid setup fails to bood from a degraded array?
<sbeattie> heno: mdadm
<heno> sbeattie: thanks
<heno> ooh - a ton of untriaged bugs there
<arthax0r> i wasn't too concerned about /home..
 * arthax0r does backup after all
<arthax0r> :>
<charlie-tca> heno: when you run cat /proc/mdstat, did the array come back after reconnecting the drives?
<arthax0r> thx for the link heno
<heno> let me try
<charlie-tca> I found I could boot to either drive, but the disconnected one never returned / to the array again
<heno> erm, now it works when I boot with just one drive - last time it timed out and dropped me to busybox
 * charlie-tca thought it was just my inexperience with RAID
<heno> damned Heisenbugs
<arthax0r> is this also the place for kubuntu testing?
<arthax0r> i think i am going to try them both
<arthax0r> personally, i use xmonad or dwm-gtx, but i want to check out kdenlive
<arthax0r> currently i use a couple intrepid desktops, and a couple hardy servers
<heno> arthax0r: kubuntu testing is very welcome :)
<arthax0r> :)
<heno> charlie-tca: it's rebuilding the raid now
<charlie-tca> so it is me...
<heno> charlie-tca: did it never try to rebuild it?
<arthax0r> well thanks for the info, i'll report on my progress later :>
<charlie-tca> It said it was, but it never did come back.
<heno> here is says 'recovery = X%'
<heno> ok, I'll let it complete and see
<charlie-tca> I ran it 3-4 installations, and I can remove either hard drive the first time.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I had that, about 6 restarts worth. It just never put it back in the array
<heno> charlie-tca: how long did you let it sit before restarting - it will need some uptime to rebuild
<charlie-tca> anywhere from 5 minutes to 1 hour
<charlie-tca> got pretty frustrated
<sbeattie> if it had been doing it, you should have seen some progress in /proc/mdstat
<sbeattie> and/or via sudo mdadm --detail /dev/mdX
<sbeattie> heno: did you have to mdadm --add the device back to the array, or did it come back in automatically?
<charlie-tca> What I got was [2/1] [U_] under the active raid line
<heno> sbeattie: I came back when I rebooted
<heno> or rather, it came back at [2/1] and then worked its way to [2/2]
<sbeattie> heno: right.
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: I wonder if manually adding it back via 'mdadm /dev/mdX --add /dev/sdXX' would have worked.
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but I can do it again today and find out. Like I said, it might just be my knowledge is lacking
<charlie-tca> I am adding server to my testing, just because of this, though. I will learn yet
<charlie-tca> sbeattie: another installation of server using two hard drives on hardware. The array rebuilt like it should.
<sbeattie> hunh
<charlie-tca> I blame it on me. Never filed a bug, anyway
<diver> ppl, when 9.04 beta will release?
<slangasek> this evening
<sbeattie> for values of evening that may or may not be appropriate in your timezone.
<diver> o thanks )
<stgraber> slangasek: bug info balloon are back (report too)
<slangasek> w00t
<slangasek> "report"?
<stgraber> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/report
<slangasek> oh, I've never seen that before :)
<stgraber> really ? I thought you used that for Intrepid ...
<slangasek> not that I recall
<stgraber> it gives you an overview of all bugs that have been reported for a milestone and some info from LP
<slangasek> yes, that's very useful :)
<slangasek> better than my approach of "scrape the build/all/all page, feed all the bug urls to firefox with xargs" :-)
<stgraber> slangasek: hmm, indeed :)
<stgraber> heno: bug balloon and report are back on the iso tracker
<heno> stgraber: whohoo!
<jtisme> who is the release manager for jaunty
<heno> jtisme: slangasek is
<jtisme> heno does he have an email i can send a short msg to
<jtisme> about kde regression testing
<heno> jtisme: he's in this chan
<heno> jtisme: can I help? I'm responsible for testing
<jtisme> heno yes is there a regression test suite for kde that is run prior to each release?
<jtisme> alpha release that is
<heno> jtisme: just manual test cases run in connection with ISO testing
<heno> see http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com for cases
<jtisme> then a bug report made for any problems, correct?
<heno> indeed
<jtisme> I am wondering if we could possibly form a group that would perform basic regression tests on kde and somehow have direct access to the developers to fix problems before relases
<jtisme> relases=releases
<heno> jtisme: that would be welcome. If you are hooked into the QA team and file good bugs then you will have access
<heno> I suggest you propose it on the QA mailing list and bring the idea to our next QA meeting
<jtisme> hmm i was part of the QA team about 3 releases ago, do you have my info around  jtholmes is the handle
<heno> we can also run a KDE testing day (generally Mondays)
<heno> ok, cool
<jtisme> where is the QA mailing list and am i still part of the testing team or do i need to reregister?
<heno> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/ and https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testing
<jtisme> ok thanks
<jtisme> heno where are the qa mail messages from march 22 to present they are not in the archives
<heno> jtisme: are you sure anyone posted since then? that's 4 days ago and we've been release-testing :)
<heno> 22nd is the last message in my local mail folder too
<jtisme> heno where is the QA meeting info
<heno> jtisme: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/42
<jtisme> thanks
<heno> agendas and times are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<heno> every Wednesday at 17.00 UTC basically
<jtisme> thanks heno
<heno> np :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-27
<VK7HSE> Has anyone have the jaunty UNR installed if so are you having issues with the touch pad ??? (model Eee PC 701SD)
<Eee_PC_701SD> sorry for re asking this question... but I have just installed jaunty UNR on my Eee PC 701SD only to discover that the touch-pad is very slow to respond! even with acceleration and sensitivity set to maximum it is still very sluggish... has anyone else noticed this ???
<McLovin> hello all
<McLovin> any word on where there is gong to be a beta out for the mini.iso?
<tuxib> hi all, which ISO is in most need of testing at the moment?
<tuxib> I'm currently downloading Xubuntu
<tuxib> but I notice the status has gone to 5/5 over the last day or so
<slangasek> jaunty beta is released; we're not doing ISO testing per se at this point
<tuxib> doh, should have checked for that first
<tuxib> ok d/l cancelled
<tuxib> so what needs more testing now?
<slangasek> well, there's http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta#Testing wanted
<tuxib> ok thanks, started d/l that
<tuxib> take care all. bye
<ara> Morning!
<ara> did I miss the announcement? is the beta out?
<slangasek> it is out
<slangasek> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-March/000119.html
<ara> slangasek: cool, thanks :)
<ara> morning davmor2, jcollado
<davmor2> Good Morning ara
<jcollado> Buenos días ara & davmor2
<davmor2> Good day to you too jcollado
<Aleksey_S> hi all
<Aleksey_S> i am using ubuntu jaunty, and after latest update orca screenreader stoped working
<Aleksey_S> what i can to do?
<ara> Aleksey_S: have you rebooted after latest update?
<Aleksey_S> yes
<ara> Aleksey_S: the rest of the sound system works correctly?
<Aleksey_S> for now i can only work with yasr console screen reader
<Aleksey_S> yes
<Aleksey_S> i tried start orca from console (just to see what will happen)
<Aleksey_S> and python traceback appears
<ara> Aleksey_S: what is the traceback?
<Aleksey_S> i cann't copy it to you, because i am now from windows - but here was about orbit.so library
<ara> Aleksey_S: when did you update your installation?
<z1d4n3> Hi, is this the right place to ask for help with the 9.04 beta?
<Aleksey_S> what do you mean?
<Aleksey_S> i always upgrading with aptitude safe-upgrade
<ara> Aleksey_S: ah, you upgraded from intrepid?
<Aleksey_S> i did it last time may be half hour ago
<Aleksey_S> no
<Aleksey_S> i installed clean jaunty 9.04 alpha6 and updating every day
<z1d4n3> Where should I go?
<ara> Aleksey_S: can you file a bug with "ubuntu-bug gnome-orca"
<Aleksey_S> how i can do that? i haven't access to gui now
<ara> Aleksey_S: through the console "apport-cli -f -p gnome-orca"
<ara> z1d4n3: #ubuntu+1 is the place
<Aleksey_S> also, i have russian localization installed, and yasr screen reader cann't use espeak russian voice - so even in console output from most commands isn't accessible - it is in russian
<Aleksey_S> can you describe what will happen after? becouse i guess i willn't be able to read output of that command
<Aleksey_S> will it ask me something?
<ara> Aleksey_S: I am afraid it will
<Aleksey_S> do you remember what exactly?
<ara> first, it will ask you to send the report, you have to answer "S" that's easy, but then, it will ask you to log in to launchpad (in a console based browser)
<ara> Aleksey_S: let me try one thing
<Aleksey_S> pretty cool
<ara> Aleksey_S: let's try one thing. Wait a couple of minutes
<ara> Aleksey_S: I'll get back to you
<Aleksey_S> may be i can save output on the usb stick and then access it from windows to send it to you
<ara> Aleksey_S: no, no. Just one sec.
<Aleksey_S> oh ok, i will wait
<ara> Aleksey_S: can you access your jaunty installation anyway, can you?
<ara> Aleksey_S: at least through the command line
<Aleksey_S> i can boot it, press alt+ctrl+f1
<Aleksey_S> login into console and start yasr
<ara> Aleksey_S: ok. Which is your launchpad id?
<Aleksey_S> but most of the command have output in russian - yasr can't read that
<ara> Aleksey_S: no problem, it would be easy
<Aleksey_S> i don't know. how i can get that?
<Aleksey_S> i have account on launchpad
<ara> Aleksey_S: that's what I mean, your launchpad account name
<Aleksey_S> lex@onm.su
<ara> Aleksey_S: OK. Done. Now, through the command line type "apport-collect 349480". That will add the necessary information to the bug.
<Aleksey_S> will it ask something?
<ara> Aleksey_S: it won't
<Aleksey_S> ok, i will reboot and try. after i will be back
<ara> Aleksey_S: OK
<Aleksey_S> done
<Aleksey_S> it will be not so easy you describet
<Aleksey_S> it started w3m browser and asked me to login
<Aleksey_S> after it asked what access i want give for the apport-collect
<VK7HSE> Hi... I have installed a fresh copy of jaunty unr on my Eee PC 701sd I have noticed that the touchpad is very sluggish and seems to jump around the screen a little I'm wondering if anyone else has noticed similar ???
<Aleksey_S> i am not sure i clicked correct links, i was very surprised that yasr gave me access to w3m
<Aleksey_S> but after all adventures, it said to me that new attachment was created and uploaded, so see bug 349480
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349480 in gnome-orca "Orca stopped working with the latest updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349480
<davmor2> Hi heno beta's out then :)
<davmor2> is any one having issue with audio again?
<Aleksey_S> i haven't
<ara> davmor2: I still have the crackling noise some times
<ara> Aleksey_S: yes, the data is there
<heno> Hi davmor2
<Aleksey_S> is it usefull?
<davmor2> ara: I got no gnome-volume-applet this morning
<ara> davmor2: I have
 * davmor2 hits box with hammer
<Aleksey_S> ara: is there something i can help to resolve this bug as fast as possible? becouse for now i can't work with my linux at all.
<ara> Aleksey_S: well, I am not expert in debugging orca issues. Jaunty is in development and, therefore, it is not meant to be used as a main system
<ara> Aleksey_S: bugs are expected...
<Aleksey_S> yes, i know
<thekorn> Aleksey_S, I think there is a good chance you are affected by bug 349467
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349467 in python2.6 "update-manager fails to install todays updates due to "undefined symbol: PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349467
<thekorn> you have python2.6 2.6.1-1ubuntu5 installed, which  is known to be broken
<Aleksey_S> yes
<Aleksey_S> so i can just install latest updates?
<thekorn> so maybe this is not a bug in ocra itself
<Aleksey_S> "fix released" mean that fix is allready in repo, right?
<thekorn> Aleksey_S, wait a bit, the fix has been uploaded, but maybe not published on your archive mirror
<Aleksey_S> how many i need?
<Aleksey_S> i am using ua mirror
<thekorn> Aleksey_S, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/2.6.1-1ubuntu5.1 shows that the fix ist still building
<Aleksey_S> *goes to try updates
<Aleksey_S> ah ok
<thekorn> so you have to wait at least until the package has been published for your architecture
<Aleksey_S> thanks a lot
<Aleksey_S> and if update will fix this, what i mean to do to notify that this is result of 349467 bug?
<thekorn> Aleksey_S, leave a comment at your bug, and either mark your bug as a duplicate of the other one or mark your bug as invalid
<loffe> Hello folks! I'm thinking of doing the suspend testing on my laptop. Now I'm wondering if I need to make a full install, or can I run it from within a LiveUSB?
<abelsoares> hi all
<davmor2> Hello
<abelsoares> so, i am interested in became an ubuntu tester
<abelsoares> what do i have to do?
<davmor2> abelsoares: What are you interested in testing?
<abelsoares> \msg davmor2 so maibe stuff like multimedia apps, etc
<davmor2> abelsoares: you can go here to learn some more https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing  If your interest is in testing the cd's so they can be released then go here http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and sign up.  Also every Monday we are starting to run testing days which is probably the easiest way to start
<abelsoares> \msg davmor2 ok, i certainly will read that and sign up
<davmor2> See you all latter
<Shane_Fagan> Hi I was trying to test the suspend and resume that the kernel team asked for in the mailing list and it failed. I couldnt shutdown the computer so I turned it off manually. When I booted back up apport picked up on the crash but when I tried to upload the crash report nothing happened. Update manager, software sources and deskbar applet is also not working.
<Shane_Fagan> Any ideas on whats wrong?
<ara> Shane_Fagan: apt-cache policy python
<ara> Shane_Fagan: what do you get
<Shane_Fagan> python:
<Shane_Fagan>   Installed: 2.6.1-0ubuntu6
<Shane_Fagan>   Candidate: 2.6.1-0ubuntu6
<Shane_Fagan>   Version table:
<Shane_Fagan>  *** 2.6.1-0ubuntu6 0
<Shane_Fagan>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Shane_Fagan>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ara> mmm, I thought it might be because 2.6.1-0ubuntu5 was broken
<Shane_Fagan> I didnt get any errors updating and I only started to get problems after trying the suspend tests
<Shane_Fagan> If that helps
<ara> Shane_Fagan: yes, I don't think it is related to suspend/resume
<ara> Shane_Fagan: you might have started to have problems because you actually rebooted
<Shane_Fagan> I understand
<Shane_Fagan> ara: after looking into whats not working. It is the programs that use python that dont work all the rest seem to work fine.
<ara> mvo_: ^
<Shane_Fagan> mvo_: Any ideas?
<mvo_> Shane_Fagan: broken python? that is a known issue, the fix for python2.6 just got published
<Shane_Fagan> Well apt-cache policy python came back normal so the package isnt broken
<mvo_> Shane_Fagan: could you please check what version of python2.6 you have?
<mvo_> Shane_Fagan: and check if you can update that to -1ubuntu5.1 ?
<Shane_Fagan> candidate is -1ubuntu5.1 ill see if it fixes the problem
<Shane_Fagan> mvo_: Fixed thanks for the help
<mvo_> cheers
<xivulon> Hi all, i would appreciate some heavy testing on wubi since it is a complete rewrite (if you still have a windows partition/vm somewhere, that's a good reason to use it)
<xivulon> davmor2, has been very helpful so far, but the more the merrier
<xivulon> Please see also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1107950
<Shane_Fagan> ogasawara: my computer failed the suspend resume test do I need to add it to the wiki?
<Shane_Fagan> ogasawara: Im asking because it failed to log the testing but apport caught it.
<ogasawara> Shane_Fagan: yes, if you could add it to the wiki that would be great.  also there's a column in the wiki for you to reference the bug# which would be great.
<Shane_Fagan> ogasawara: Thanks
<marctww> Anyone here have experience with what looks like a redraw-bug with nvidia-177.82 driver in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Shane_Fagan> marctww: This channel is for testing ubuntu for support of previous releases ask you question in #ubuntu
<marctww> thanks
<jtisme> when will we start making the dailys again?
<jtisme> heno r you on
<heno> jtisme: I am; we'll probably get new dailies tomorrow morning
<jtisme> ok, i was looking at the regression tracking pages and although that is not exactly what i had in mind it fits in the structure i am thinking about i will join the testing mtg next monday and bring up my ideas
<jardi> hi all
<jardi> I'm trying to respond to the call for suspend/hibernate testing, but I have some questions.
<jardi> the test says "machine will suspend for 20 seconds", does it means that the machine will resume itself after 20 sec ? or do I need to do something to wake it up ?
<jardi> And by the way, (I never used the suspend/resume thing) how do I resume from a suspend the nice way ?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know about 'open-vm-toolbox' package on jaunty?
<imme-emosol> hello there.
<imme-emosol> My Ubuntu won't start anymore.
<imme-emosol> After an update today I am thrown to busybox.
<imme-emosol> It says it cannot find my disk.
<imme-emosol> And it suggests me to look at modules.
<imme-emosol> I have already concluded that ubuntu-latest is not for me , but I thought to sit it out until the end...
<imme-emosol> That is , until jaunty is released.
<imme-emosol> But this is quite problematic , and I don't really know how to solve it.
<imme-emosol> Is it a known problem?
<imme-emosol> so , wrong chan. ... :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-28
<jardi> hi all
<jardi> I came with a crash. I was using my computer normaly and suddenly, the screen was filled with garbages (looks like a graphic bug to me). Seconds later, the whole things froze and I had to reboot the dirty way. Apport didn't detect the crash on the next boot and I can't precisely reproduce the bug (while it's the second time this happens in one evening of testing, each time doing things completely diffenrent).
<jardi> what should I do ?
<jardi> what I am supposed to put in the bug report ?
<jardi> am I
<jardi2> sorry, the same bug happened again.
<jardi2> Di I missed something ?
<jardi2> +d
<edhelas> hye
<edhelas> i want te reactivate the notify-osd daemon ?
<edhelas> hye
#ubuntu-testing 2009-03-29
<jardi> hi all
<jardi> can you try to reproduce this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/351020 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 351020 in totem "Space bar don't work as expected when using the youtube plugin." [Undecided,New]
<torkiano> jardi, I can't reproduce it
<jardi> damn
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-29
<ara_> good morning all
 * ara steps out for around 1h30m for a dentist appointment
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara and all
<ara> mvo, around?
<mvo> ara: about to go for lunch, but I will read scrollback
<ara> mvo, ok, let me know when you're back, I would love your help debugging bug 550787
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550787 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) "Computer Janitor freezes during the analysis (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550787
<mvo> ara: *weeh* that is most likely a nasty gtk/threading/locking issue, the idea was to get rid of this by using a dbus based backend service instead of using a thread based one
<mvo> bug #541990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541990 in computer-janitor (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Upgrade Computer Janitor to 2.0 (dbus edition) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541990
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning cr3 fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<jcastro> cr3: ping
<cr3> jcastro: hey dude, what's up?
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> hey did you know the hardware testing submission doesn't work?
<jcastro> however I collected people's submission.xml from the jam
<jcastro> and have some loco's that did the same thing
<cr3> jcastro: I've seen some bugs and submitted a fix this weekend
<jcastro> ok so what do I do with these submissions?
<jcastro> cr3: also, the text strings need a review, some say to right click on the sound for instance, and it's left click now, etc.
<cr3> jcastro: unfortunately, lots of meta information needs to be added to that submission.xml file in order to be acceptable to launchpad, so I wouldn't hold my breath
<jcastro> cr3: ok so I should tell people to redo it then?
<cr3> jcastro: but, just in case, you might like to try sending to abel deuring
<cr3> jcastro: I learned about the invalid string after the UI freeze unfortunately, so I can't submit changes to strings :(
<jcastro> even if it's obviously wrong? right vs. left?
<cr3> jcastro: I'll try to find the proper channels to see if I can get an exception
<jcastro> ok I will tell our people to rerun their tests
<jcastro> bummer, we got a bunch of tests done over the weekend. :(
<cr3> jcastro: wait for version 9.1 of checkbox though, I can't push the new package myself, I'm no core-dev
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> how long was it broken?
<cr3> jcastro: I'll grab mathiaz as soon as I see him today to review and push my changes
<cr3> jcastro: the problem doesn't affect everyone as far as I know
<jcastro> well, it affected like 10 of us
<jcastro> and for sure some guys in catalan
<jcastro> but I haven't heard from others
<cr3> jcastro: just to make sure, you're referring to bug #536645, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 536645 in checkbox (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "backend crashed with ValueError in loads() (affects: 369) (dups: 38)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536645
<cr3> if so, I think I'll change the importance to critical
<jcastro> nope, hold on let me find it
<cr3> jcastro: if it's not that one, I'll have it fixed this morning and try to get it in 9.1 today
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/531010
<ubot4> jcastro: Error: Bug #531010 is private.
<jcastro> cr3: that's the bug we all ran into at our jam
<jcastro> no one could submit to lp
<jcastro> cr3: come to think of it I don't think I saw it crash all weekend though!
<cr3> jcastro: awesomo! I've assigned the bug to myself and will look into it today, thanks for bringing this to my attention, it fell off my radar
<jcastro> has no one else seen the hwdb being down?
<jcastro> have there been submissions this weekend?
<jcastro> I am just wondering
<jcastro> because I've been telling locos to hit that hard
<cr3> jcastro: I couldn't know, I don't have access to that kind of information
<jcastro> ah
<cr3> jcastro: I just asked abel to join, he's the right person to ask
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> hi abel!
<adeuring> hi jcastro
<jcastro> we had a bunch of hwdb submissions this weekend that couldn't be submitted
<jcastro> was wondering if it's just hosed for everyone or is there some bug in checkbox or ... ?
<jcastro> because we've been telling loco's to do hw submissions during jams, etc.
<adeuring> jcastro: let me check the log files...
<cr3> adeuring: there is a bug in checkbox, that's been confirmed, just wondering if some folks have been able to submit at least
<adeuring> cr3, jcastro gahhh. empty log files.... Somethings went badly wrong, I assume. Need to ask the losas
<jcastro> can you guys get to the bottom of this?
<cr3> jcastro: I'm all over checkbox, thanks for bringing this to our attention
<jcastro> we had a bunch of locos get together this past weekend and this really sucks. :(
<cr3> adeuring: if you need anything from me, I'm all yours
<jcastro> can we ensure that for next cycle this doesn't happen?
<cr3> jcastro: I can't think of a way to prevent this kind of problem for sure, it seems there are lots of moving parts
<cr3> jcastro: I'm sorry this is not the answer you were looking for, I just don't want to give you false hopes :(
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's just that if we ask people to do testing jams and have the hwdb submission on the wiki then it should work!
<jcastro> or maybe we can test it the day before or something
<cr3> jcastro: right, I can commit to fixing anything the day before if something is broken, but I'm very bad at remembering to do periodic tasks like testing something before a given date
<jcastro> cr3: oh don't worry, I am good at the last part. :D
<cr3> jcastro: so we can tag team, awesome!
<cr3> jcastro: a few days before would be preferable though, so that we give time to the core-dev team to push my changes to the distro
<jcastro> cr3: I'll put it in the jam planning so we do it ahead of time, etc.
<cr3> jcastro: dude, you're in for a huge hug next time I see you!
<hggdh> cr3: BTW -- when I ran checkbox on my laptop, no harddrives were found. Knwon issue?
<cr3> hggdh: yep, fixed
<cr3> ... but not released
<hggdh> cr3: you rock, sir
<hggdh> ... still ;-)
<cr3> hggdh: I'm really happy with my fix, I've finally gotten rid of lshw
<cr3> on the upside, I submitted a patch to lshw so that it outputs valid xml almost a couple years ago and I recently learned it's been applied upstream. yay!
<adeuring> cr3, jcastro: the "missing HWDB submissions" are clearly an evil bug in Launchpad.
<jcastro> yargh!
<cr3> adeuring: could it be an evil bug in checkbox too which might submit invalid xml as far as utf-8 encoding?
<jcastro> adeuring: how long has it been like this?
<adeuring> cr3: since a few days... Need to check for more specific details, I assume (need to check that too) that LP now requires a referer header for each POST request.
 * adeuring can't currently use firefox to edit LP bugs....
<adeuring> because I configured FF not to send the referer header...
<Kioob> Hi. I've installed an Ubuntu Lucid from debootstrap, I would like to change the system language but can only change for the current User (the buttons "Apply System-Wide" and "Install / Remove Languages" are disabled)
<Kioob> what I forgot ?
<davmor2> Kioob: are you sure they are grey'd out or do they just look like they are?
<Kioob> I verified, they are disabled
<Kioob> my User is only in group "sudo"
<Kioob> maybe I should add him in other groups
<Kioob> after adding my user to groups adm and admin, I have the buttons
<Kioob> but I obtain this error :
<Kioob> "failed to run /bin/cp '/tmp/tmpnejK7J' '/etc/default/locale' as user root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Kioob> my user have to be in group sudo too ? ;)
<Kioob> mm yes
<Kioob> so it works. Thanks
<bladernr_> I asked this in ubuntu-kernel too, but can anyone tell me what package handles the "Default Application" windows that pop up when you connect a USB device to a Lucid system?
<fader_> bladernr_: I think it's just nautilus if you're running gnome, isn't it?
<bladernr_> I think so... was just seeking clarity before opening a bug... I went ahead and filed against nautilus anyway :-)
<hggdh> there are no ISOs for today?
<sbeattie> hggdh: the live cd images are there, but yeah, looks like none of the d-i images built.
<hggdh> sbeattie: yeah, just saw the reports.html entry
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-30
<ara> morning!
<grantbow> It's always morning somewhere!  Hi ara!
<ara> hey grantbow, how are you doing?
<ara> how was UGJ @ Berkley?
<grantbow> Went very well, thanks!  Jono and pleia2 blogged about it.  I need to fire up my blog still.
<grantbow> I'm getting ready for bed still as it's only just after 11 PM here, lol.
<ara> grantbow, :)
<ara> grantbow, are you coming to uds this time?
<grantbow> not sure yet
<grantbow> I can't drive and sponsor myself this time, lol.
<grantbow> ara, how are things going for you?
<grantbow> I already updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCos for beta2
<ara> grantbow, nice :)
<ara> grantbow, have you applied for sponsorship?
<grantbow> yes, I think choices will be announced this week.
<ara> grantbow, I would love to see you there :) good luck :)
<ara> grantbow, have you seen the projects (and blueprints) of the Italian loco team to be discussed at uds?
<grantbow> not yet, thanks for the hint :-)
 * grantbow looks
<ara> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-m-laptop-testing
<ara> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-m-loco-testing
<grantbow> not listed on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-m yet - are those only for accepted ones or something?
<grantbow> I see in my scollback the problems jcastro was having submitting test data - have you heard if that's been fixed yet?
<ara> grantbow, I will accept them today
<ara> grantbow, about the submitting issue, I don't know :(
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> mvo, one question, the pop up window that appears when you install a package and it requires running actions, is it part of update manager?
<ara> the one that says "Run this action now"
<mvo> ara: that is part of update-notifier, its a interactive upgrade hook
<mvo> ara: why? is there something wrong with that?
<ara> mvo, yes, I installed apt-file, and it says that you can create the cache now, when I click on "Run this action now" I get:
<ara> There was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<ara> :\
<ara> nothing else
<mvo> oh
<mvo> ara: odd, I just tried that and it works, I will try in a clean VM next
<ara> mvo, ok
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3
<cr3> davmor2: hey dude
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<cr3> fader_: do you happen to know what virtual box might do differently than kvm? I've noticed that stuff under /sys isn't quite the same
<fader_> cr3: Is this in relation to the checkbox bug about vbox not providing all the info you need?
<fader_> Unfortunately I don't know anything about vbox or kvm internals :/
<cr3> fader_: well, that bug initiated the question about whether we should add vbox to the certification network in addition to the existing kvm instances
<fader_> cr3: File a bug against virtualbox :)
<jcastro> grantbow: someone is looking at fixing it
<sbeattie> cr3: the the virtual hardware that they present to the guest is different.
<sbeattie> cr3: but yes, I'd like to see us include virtualbox in the certification network rotation, as it's essentailly another (commonly used) hardware platform.
<sbeattie> and we should do the same for kvm, if we don't already.
<cr3> sbeattie: we do kvm already
<cr3> sbeattie: but noted regarding virtualbox
<ara> mvo, hey, can you have a quick look to bug 551782
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551782 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Not able to dist-upgrade, "calculating changes" can't solve dependencies and fail (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551782
<plars> anyone running une on x86 that could confirm something for me?
<davmor2> plars: what up dude?
<plars> davmor2: hi
<plars> davmor2: enabling accessibility, I can't login after
<plars> davmor2: if it breaks you, I have an easy fix though
<davmor2> hang on a second then
<plars> davmor2: bug #551860
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 551860 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Crash on login with accessibility enabled (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/551860
<davmor2> plars: Yeap happens here to it just loops back around to login
<plars> davmor2: ok, good, so not specific to my arch.  Thanks!
<davmor2> added a note to the bug
<elopio> hello there.
<davmor2> elopio: hello
<elopio> hello davmor2.
<elopio> I'm executing laptop tests on ubuntu 10.04 beta 1
<elopio> but where it says suspend in http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Plans/LaptopTesting
<elopio> shouldn't it be sleep?
<davmor2> elopio: yes probably these were written before the changes to that dialogue
<elopio> ok. And do you know where is the option to install only free software?
<davmor2> elopio: one sec I'll find out for you
<elopio> thanks davmor2
<elopio> I've just aptitude-upgraded my 10.04 and now the menu shows suspend instead of sleep.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-03-31
<jonshez> bunas noches
<jonshez> alguien en linea?
<jonshez> tengo un problema con mi equipo y me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2!
<Viper1432> curious, what is the difference between this channel and "ubuntu+1"??
<fader_> Viper1432: This channel is for coordinating testing of ubuntu wheras ubuntu+1 is for people using the development release and discussing it or asking for help
<fader_> More bug-filing discussion and test coverage discussion here, especially around milestones when we're doing ISO testing
<Viper1432> Well i'm on QA proprietary and recently slammed into a bluetooth wall.  reported there...no response, so I'm kinda' bouncing channels right now trying to see if I've bug reported to the wrong "app".
<Viper1432> as in i'm helping test the nvidia stuff, but hit a major showstopper on my rig as logitech bluetooth quit working.
<fader_> Viper1432: what is the bug number?
<Viper1432> sec
<Viper1432> bug #550288
<ubot4> Viper1432: Bug 550288 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/550288 is private
<Viper1432> private? it shows public...oh wait launchpad is in maintenance mode.
<fader_> Viper1432: Hmm, yeah my guess would be bluez as well, so I think you've got that filed in the right place
<Viper1432> trouble is there is "gnome-bluetooth"  "bluez" and bluez-applet as well.  I was shooting in the dark on that one...but in ubuntu+1 noone seems to be using b.tooth keyboards.  lol.
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Yeah, I don't have one either
<Viper1432> i've been using a combo since intrepid days, and hadn't had any issues at all, until updates yesterday morning.  Betting its a 'fallback' to usb-hub glitch, as I've never used it as an actual "bluetooth" device, but had me scrambling in the junk bin for usb keyboard/mouse. lol
<fader_> Viper1432: Have you tried booting from a previous kernel?
<fader_> If it works with a kernel from a few days ago it's actually a kernel problem... good data to have either way
<davmor2> morning fader_ cr3 and others
<fader_> davmor2: y0
<Viper1432> I've tried:  livecd, previous kernel, different lucid install on different pc .  i'm not sure as to 'what' update caused the regression in the first place, but yeah.  (yesterday's updates was a big chunk of stuff.)
<Viper1432> Its beta time...I was actually more concerned that I filed against the right "place".  I've seen bugs get filed against the wrong stuff and sit out and rot when they were valid issues.  confirmed a few others in the forums having the same issue.
<Viper1432> it is kinda' funny though.  I'm testing nvidia proprietary drivers (on that team), and not a blasted problem since alpha1 but this.....kinda "wubawubawuba" moment.  :D
<fader_> Heheh
<fader_> Viper1432: As far as I can tell it's in the right place, but I'm not sure what else you can do to escalate it :/
<Viper1432> yeah, kinda' what I thought as well.  I appreciate the look-see though.  There were problems with this combo + hardy, but in intrepid the hid fallback (showing the dongle as a usb hub) has been seamless.  trouble is there are several different things to file against with something like this.  But thanks for the eyes.
<fader_> Viper1432: no problem... good luck
<Viper1432> ty fader and thanks for the 'description' for this channel.  had me scratching my head.  lol
<fader_> Viper1432: Heh, yeah there are a bunch of channels, so it can get confusing :)
<Viper1432> yeah.  QA channel has this one listed :  "for testing support use: ubuntu-testing".  I'm in +1 as well, so cartoon double take. :D
<charlie-tca> video driver testing today; jockey fails to install the nvidia-current driver
<ara> reminder: ubuntu qa meeting in 2min at #ubuntu-meeting
<nagappan> how can I install Ubuntu 10.04 without plymouth ?
<nagappan> I'm struck with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552393 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu 10.04 through Ilo interface doesn't seem to work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<nagappan> we need to have this setup ready for testing upcoming VMware Workstation release !
<nagappan> any help is highly appreciated :)
<nagappan> jtatum, Ubuntu 10.04 installer landed to gdm login
<nagappan> jtatum, do you know any user name / password
<nagappan> jtatum, to start the installer
<nagappan> jtatum, I waited 2 hours for the installer to come up ! I clicked on terminal to see, whats happening, this logged me out :(
<nagappan> jtatum, looks like I need to restart :(
<nagappan> ah ! another 2 hours for installer to come up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nagappan> anybody on the channel, please help me
<nagappan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/552393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552393 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu 10.04 through Ilo interface doesn't seem to work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<sbeattie> nagappan: how does ILO talk to the host?
<nagappan> sbeattie, ILO works through IPMI
<nagappan> sbeattie, I mean connect through IPMI
<nagappan> let me reboot the system
<nagappan> sbeattie, can I boot without plymouth for installation ?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-01
<sbeattie> nagappan: no, I don't believe so, as plymouth acts as the I/O intermediary between the system and whatever interface (text console/graphic splash) presents it.
<sbeattie> nagappan: are you using beta 1 or the daily iso snapshot to try your install?
<sbeattie> nagappan: slangasek might be able to give you more guidance about bug 552393
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 552393 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing Ubuntu 10.04 through Ilo interface doesn't seem to work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552393
<nagappan> sbeattie, sorry was away, I'm using beta1
<nagappan> sbeattie, sure, let me ping slangasek
<nagappan> hello slangasek
<slangasek> nagappan: hi - can you please test with a daily image?  plymouth has changed substantially since beta1, and I don't think it's going to benefit us to try to debug this failure with the beta image directly
<nagappan> slangasek, sure, let me download the daily image now
<slangasek> you may well run into *other* problems with the daily image that prevent you completing an install; but at least this lets us rule out plymouth
<nagappan> ah ! slangasek left :)
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454959018502120402
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454962545741038722
<nagappan> slangasek, still booting, for last 45 minutes
<nagappan> slangasek, downloaded image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-amd64.iso
<slangasek> nagappan: do you boot it with any particular kernel commandline options?
<slangasek> nagappan: in particular, does your ilo involve setting a 'console=' option?
<nagappan> slangasek, I just removed splash and quiet
<nagappan> slangasek, otherwise, I haven't changed anything
<slangasek> and the ilo is connected to the machine's VGA output?
<nagappan> slangasek, with the same machines, I have Ubuntu 8.04 / 9.04 / 9.10 working
<slangasek> what happens if you *don't* remove splash and quiet?
<nagappan> slangasek, it uses IPMI technology, the VGA is connected to physical monitor, since the machine is located 200 miles away from my office, I have to use only ilo to access it remotely during installation
<nagappan> slangasek, if I don't remove those options, the screen just stays blank, I waited last time for 2 hours
<nagappan> slangasek, new screen - http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454964288819800066
<slangasek> so there's a physical monitor connected to the VGA port, and the iLO is done via a separate IPMI interface?
<nagappan> slangasek, perfect :)
<slangasek> are you able to send a sysrq key via the ilo?
<slangasek> if so, please send Alt+SysRq+K
<nagappan> slangasek, I have soft keyboard option
<nagappan> slangasek, let me do it
<nagappan> slangasek, I don't see SysRq in soft keyboard - just incase sharing the screenshot :) http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454965568864614354
<nagappan> slangasek, doing with my regular keyboard, focusing the ilo window
<slangasek> nagappan: it may work by sending Alt+Prn+K
<nagappan> slangasek, it logged me off from my Ubuntu host :D
<slangasek> <cough> yes
<slangasek> nagappan: Alt+Prn+K on the soft keyboard may do the right thing.  If not, we probably need to edit the boot options to break into the initramfs
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, whats the expected output of this ?
<nagappan> slangasek, I don't see anything happening with it
<slangasek> nagappan: if it didn't immediately cause the login screen to appear, then it didn't work; so you get to break into the initramfs instead
<slangasek> adding 'break=top' to the boot options should do the job
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, let me do it now
<slangasek> nagappan: any luck?
<nagappan> slangasek, its not booting
<slangasek> oh?
<nagappan> slangasek, my virtual cd image seems to be not reachable
<slangasek> ah
<nagappan> slangasek, debugging
<nagappan> slangasek, removing splash and quiet
<nagappan> slangasek, adding break=top
<nagappan> slangasek, let me boot now and see
<nagappan> slangasek, when I press enter it stays in the initial screen for about 10 minutes, initially I thought the system got hung ! later I realized it takes time to boot !
<nagappan> slangasek, still in initial screen, will update you once, it enters the next screen
<nagappan> slangasek, I'm into intramfs prompt
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> run '/scripts/init-top/udev'
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, looks like its in hung state, I'm unable to type any
<slangasek> oh. :/
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454978538134140082
<slangasek> well, there's one more thing we can try
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<slangasek> instead of 'break=top', try 'break=casper-bottom'
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, I'm in initramfs prompt
<nagappan> slangasek, and its accessible
<slangasek> nagappan: great - please run 'cat /proc/fb' and 'ls -l /sys/class/drm' and tell me the output of each
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454981775863160354
<slangasek> nagappan: cat /sys/class/drm/*/status
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, I got 2 lines of "connected" string printed
<slangasek> nagappan: ok - at this point, my best guess is that this is an instance of bug #533135
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533135 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display) (affects: 24) (dups: 12) (heat: 216)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533135
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! ok :)
<slangasek> but that bug has only been reported on nvidia before now; and it hasn't been diagnosed, so I don't know if it should also affect radeon
<slangasek> have you tried booting with 'nomodeset'?
<nagappan> slangasek, nope, shall I try now ?
<nagappan> slangasek, added myself to the above bug
<slangasek> yes, please try the nomodeset option
<nagappan> slangasek, trying now
<nagappan> slangasek, still waiting
<slangasek> did it stop at the same place as before?
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454959018502120402
<nagappan> slangasek, waiting here
<slangasek> right - same place it stopped before, hmm
<nagappan> slangasek, just a general question, what does this plymouth do ?
<nagappan> slangasek, yes
<slangasek> plymouth serializes boot-time interactions with the user; it's needed because we have a parallel boot system which could be starting multiple programs at the same time which need to interact with the user in a comprehensible manner
<slangasek> ...it does this by taking over the console, so any bugs in it are serious bugs
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! ok
<nagappan> slangasek, make sense
<nagappan> slangasek, but it makes Ubuntu 10.04 experience harder :) Hope it will be resolved soon
<slangasek> just to be sure... could you try booting with 'break=init'?
<slangasek> we could still be wrong about plymouth being involved
<nagappan> slangasek, sure, let me try now
<nagappan> slangasek, with nomodeset ?
<slangasek> with or without; shouldn't matter
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
<slangasek> as long as you see *some* text output
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
<nagappan> slangasek, after pressing enter in boot prompt, not sure, why it takes atleast 5 minutes to come to the next screen
<nagappan> slangasek, maybe extracting the initram ?
<slangasek> that's all it should be doing - is it extracting it across the network?
<slangasek> initramfs extraction should be fast
<slangasek> *CD* extraction is very slow, however
<slangasek> so if it takes 5 minutes just to extract the initramfs, it's *possible* that 2h to unpack the livefs is accurate
<slangasek> and not a bug in plymouth at all
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
<nagappan> slangasek, yes its across network
<nagappan> slangasek, the ISO exist on my box
<nagappan> slangasek, and the test machine physically 200 miles away !
<slangasek> I don't know why 10.04 would be slower than previous releases
<nagappan> slangasek, its in "Adding live session user...."
<nagappan> slangasek, but 10.04 installation as a guest inside VM, it rocks !
<nagappan> slangasek, believe me :)
<slangasek> so if it's stopping there even with break=init, I don't see anyway that this could be a plymouth bug
<nagappan> slangasek, we use that for our regular testing
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! ok
<slangasek> is it possible that the kernel never succeeds in detecting your CD?
<slangasek> because there are many errors about /dev/sr0 in the screenshots
<nagappan> slangasek, Ubuntu 10.04 is high priority for our upcoming VMware Workstation release
<nagappan> slangasek, but it has detected the virtual CD
<nagappan> slangasek, /dev/sr1
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> maybe it needs to be manually told to look at /dev/sr1
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! how do I do that ?
<nagappan> slangasek, the same thing worked for other Ubuntu versions !
<slangasek> I'm not sure; currently looking
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
<nagappan> slangasek, looks like configuring fstab took more time ?
<slangasek> nagappan: sorry, what do you mean?
<nagappan> slangasek, let me see whether I have any screenshot
<nagappan> slangasek, that screen is now completely blank
<nagappan> slangasek, after this http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454959018502120402
<nagappan> slangasek, it takes long time
<nagappan> slangasek, and then print, something like configuring fstab
<slangasek> nagappan: ah
<slangasek> yes, if you look in the casper package at the files under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom, you'll see the series of scripts that it's trying to run
<slangasek> there are a *lot* of them, and it seems we've only gotten up to '12fstab' in the sequence
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454993361718377666
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
<nagappan> slangasek, now in intramfs prompt :D
<slangasek> nagappan: do you normally install from an image 200 miles away from the machine, or do you usually put the image closer to the target machine first?
<nagappan> slangasek, this is our usual scenario and works well :)
<slangasek> oh, if you're at an initramfs prompt, just type 'exit'
<slangasek> and see if it continues
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, all the host OS images are located in our corporate center, where we work and the test machines are in different state !
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> I don't know why this is slow, then
<nagappan> slangasek, after I typed exit and pressed enter
<nagappan> slangasek, it just stays there
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> well, if the root filesystem on the liveCD were not mounted, I would expect to see errors from those scripts
<slangasek> so I believe everything up to running init is working
<slangasek> but if there's a performance issue with the CD, it's definitely going to affect trying to chroot into the livefs and start X, as well
<slangasek> nagappan: ok, one more idea: boot without 'quiet' 'splash', boot with 'nomodeset' and '--verbose'
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, -- at end is required ?
<slangasek> not required
<nagappan> slangasek, pressed enter, let me see
<nagappan> slangasek, http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5455004022539527410
<slangasek> nagappan: ok - can you please link that from the bug report?
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<slangasek> I've run out of ideas on this for the evening; I think it'll have to wait until someone else picks it up now and can figure out what's happening
<slangasek> how long has it been stopped at that line?
<nagappan> slangasek, atleast for last 15 / 20 minutes
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> so that's definitely hanging, I just can't see why
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! now its in new screen (though I have seen this earlier) - http://picasaweb.google.com/nagappan/Tmp#5454964288819800066
<slangasek> can you try switching VTs? Alt+F1, Alt+F7?
<nagappan> slangasek, back to this screen itself http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42744482/Screenshot-Supermicro%20Daughter%20Card%20Remote%20Console%20-%20w1-hutlab045-ilo.eng.vmware.com-4.png
<nagappan> slangasek, sure
<nagappan> slangasek, nothing is happening, maybe in hang state
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> the screen switch should indicate either plymouth exiting, or X starting
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! ok
<nagappan> slangasek, looks like X is starting
<nagappan> slangasek, still the screen is blank
<slangasek> so this could be a plymouth, X, or kernel bug
<slangasek> since we're booting without 'splash', it's probably not a plymouth bug
<slangasek> I suggest sending all this information to the bug
<nagappan> slangasek, ok
 * nagappan heading home from office
<nagappan> slangasek, thanks for your kind help and debugging instructions :)
<slangasek> sure - sorry for not figuring out the bug yet
<nagappan> slangasek, np :) let me try tomorrow as well :)
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> morning cr3 fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<davmor2> happy april fader_ day
<fader_> davmor2: That hurts my feelings, as your opinion is incredibly valuable to me
<fader_> APRIL FOOL
<fader_> :P
<davmor2> fader_: If I thought for one second that your skin wasn't as thick as a rhino's and you know how much we live to rag on each other then I would of swallowed that line :D
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> I haven't seen so many net gags this year
<davmor2> but then I've been too busy to look too
<gringochapin> Hi all. I have some xml files from the system testing application that we generated on a few different computers at our local jam last weekend.  Where do I go to submit these?  The application seemed to have a bug, so we were not able to submit any of the results.
<gringochapin> That is, we weren't able to submit any of them automatically.
<gringochapin> I believe we were hit by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/540080
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540080 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "System Testing failed to upload to server (affects: 6) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nagappan> slangasek, Hi
<nagappan> slangasek, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 533135 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display) (affects: 26) (dups: 13) (heat: 236)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nagappan> slangasek, I read text theme over here
<nagappan> slangasek, how can I try that ?
<slangasek> nagappan: if you're booting without 'splash', you're already using /a/ text theme.  You can test the ubuntu-logo text theme by booting with 'plymouth:splash=text'
<nagappan> slangasek, ah ! ok, I guess in my case its issue due to multiple VGA card on the host system
<slangasek> maybe
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-02
<locked> hi all
<locked> n0ob here
<locked> how to get involved?
<colorlessprism> hello everyone!
<colorlessprism> how is everyone today?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-04
<thebishop> hello, i just ordered an ASUS UL30A-X5 laptop and I was wondering if anyone has submitted a test form for this machine.  I'll be able to submit one when it arrives
<madsen> Ohai!
<madsen> I've bumped my Karmic up to Lucid, and now more or less everything involving GTK segfaults and I don't know where to start looking.
<madsen> Apparently Qt stuff is working properly (just installed arora to test.)
<madsen> Maybe I should say that I'm on a Macbook 2,1 too.
<madsen> ECHO echo   echo    echo      echo         echo
<madsen> hehe :)
<svaksha> any idea when ara will be around?
<gBoggs> Why is the Ubuntu QA blog overrun with Viagra spam comments? Does anyone know who to contact to get this cleaned up?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-28
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Good day charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I filed a bug to get the partitioning explanations in a darker text. bug 743238
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743238 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity installer is difficult to read on "Allocate Drive Space" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743238
<charlie-tca> one of those, "sure would be nice to see this" bugs
<jibel> charlie-tca, was it the accessibility testcase ? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopAccessibility ? Which flavour do I add it to, ubuntu and xubuntu ? other ?
<charlie-tca> that's the testcase, Ubuntu Desktop only, probably optional?
<jibel> charlie-tca, ack. doing it right now
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> I forgot the email :-(
<jibel> charlie-tca, done. No problem, I forgot to add the testcase :-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks for doing that!
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you tried the installer with a high-contrast theme enabled ? Some steps are totally unreadable. white on white
<charlie-tca> No, I haven't been through that one yet.
<charlie-tca> alternate or desktop?
<jibel> charlie-tca, desktop. Boot to a live session, change to theme to high contrast then run ubiquity, steps "Preaparing to install" and "Erase disk" are unusable.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, I will go try it
<charlie-tca> oops
<charlie-tca> I forgot to sync today's images
<jibel> charlie-tca, I filed bug 744283, I'll link it to the tracker once the builds are out.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744283 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Steps "Preparing to install" and "Erase disk" are unreadable with high-contrast theme enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744283
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> Soon as I get today's image, I will confirm it
<jibel> charlie-tca, Do you have hw which doesn't support Unity to confirm something ? It looks like the fallback to the classic desktop doesn't work on the livecd, nautilus and metacity are running, but there's no panel. I don't know if it's an issue with the fallback or vbox.
<charlie-tca> I can throw an nvidia card in a system
<charlie-tca> what about log out/log in again?
<jibel> ubuntu classic works correctly, but not the Unity fallback, that's why I'd like to confirm on real hw. opengl support in vbox sometime generates strange results. btw there's no logout button :-)
<charlie-tca> okay, running it up now
<charlie-tca> um, starting the live desktop is taking over 3 minutes after clicking on "Try Ubuntu"?
<jibel> charlie-tca, I've seen a report about the slowness of the livecd but can't find the bug number.
<charlie-tca> That's not slow, it's impossible. How many users will really wait that long?
 * jibel trying on a netbook and a stopwatch 
<jibel> charlie-tca, cd or usb ?
<charlie-tca> dvd
<charlie-tca> oversize image
<jibel> :-)
<jibel> I've no dvd I'll go for a usb.
<charlie-tca> starting again, just clicked Try
<charlie-tca> Went throught this time
<charlie-tca> and fallback worked, I have both top and bottom panels
<charlie-tca> VBox does have problems, Xubuntu will only give one workspace on VBox installs, but two on hardware installs
<jibel> Yeah, start the stopwatch killed Unity
<charlie-tca> At least fallback is working on the hardware
<jibel> charlie-tca, the invisible panel is a known rendering issue with Compiz and the fallback, it was fixed last week but obviously it is not.
<jibel> thanks for testing
<charlie-tca> next is the high-contrast install
<charlie-tca> I have both 386 and 64bit hardware to test on now. the 64bit is a laptop, so no changing the intel video card, but at least it is 64bit hardware.
<jibel> nice
<jibel> charlie-tca, confirm starting live session from usb is slow. 3 minutes to the Welcome screen then 4 minutes to the desktop after clicking on Try. That's a total of 7 minutes.
<charlie-tca> sure is. Most users gave up during that
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can't find the report I mentioned above, I'll file a new one.
<jibel> and try with another memory stick, to eliminate the crappy hw bug.
<davmor2> jibel: on my laptop I have an atheros wifi card that still isn't working :(  I've written a bug for it that jfo has marked as triaged but I think it has gone no further
<davmor2> jibel: wifi card is ateros AR5001
<jibel> davmor2, what's the bug number ?
<davmor2> jibel: one second
<jibel> ohoh, the boot from livefs starts with a fsck for more than 1 minute, non sense
<charlie-tca> jibel: I did something wrong and never saw the "Preparing to install  screen
<charlie-tca> jibel: I did something wrong and never saw the "Preparing to install " screen
<charlie-tca> or is that the all white page that never stopped?
<davmor2> jibel: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/710738
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710738 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression latest kernel breaks my Atheros AR5001 wifi (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> hm, slideshow does not fit on my 19" LCD display with high-contrash install
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> Propably okay, though, because it appears stuck on the Welcome page
<jibel> davmor2, okay, I'll give it a higher priority and bring it to the attention of the release team.
<davmor2> jibel: thanks you
<jibel> davmor2, also, once the first images are out tomorrow, please link it to a testcase on the tracker Desktop install or Live Session will be fine.
<davmor2> jibel: will do if I have time we currently have 5 releases of our own in the pipeworks :)
<davmor2> jibel: it wouldn't bother me so much but pre alpha2 it worked a dream :)
<charlie-tca> jibel: screens are readable in hardware with ati card
<charlie-tca> will try it with the intel card and see if it makes a difference
<jibel> charlie-tca, that's maybe the color depth.
<charlie-tca> I will keep working on verifying it, even if it takes me into VBox to do it
<jibel> charlie-tca, I filed bug 744362 for the boot slowness
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744362 in casper (Ubuntu) "Booting to a live session is really slow (7 minutes) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744362
<charlie-tca> I will confirm that one now
<jibel> I'm trying with another stick but it looks the same
<jibel> I mean, as bad
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I don't think it is the stick, it really is a slow boot
<jibel> yeah, I've found nothing obvious from the log excepted the fsck but which doesn't take that long
<skaet> jibel, all - cjwatson's building fresh set of images now,  they should start to appear on the iso tracker for smoke testing shortly.   ARM images will be coming later.
<skaet> cregan,  suggest you wait until jibel's had a chance to do some smoke tests to make sure that these are likely images (and we won't respin),  before you kick off your efforts.
<skaet> cgregan, ^^  (sorry, bout typo)
<jibel> skaet, ack.
<jibel> thanks
 * jibel having a break
<charlie-tca> thanks
<cjwatson> skaet: I'm pretty sure we'll need to respin tomorrow; there are a bunch of RC bugs as yet unresolved
<skaet> cjwatson, ack
<skaet> cjwatson,  smoke test of some of the images though have value?
<cjwatson> certainly, I was just responding to your "and we won't respin" comment
<skaet> cjwatson, fair 'nuf.
<cgregan> noted skaet
<cjwatson> quite a few images are up for smoke-testing, BTW
<cjwatson> I've posted everything that's built so far
<skaet> jibel, charlie-tca, Riddell ^^^
<charlie-tca> thanks
<Riddell> Kubuntu images were good when I tested this morning
<charlie-tca> syncing again
<Gulfstream> my Belkin F5D8053 (V3000) wireless card seems to be working better, but it randomly disconnects. Is there a spot where I can post my test results?
<marjo> skaet: according to jibel, the smoke tests for alternate images passed
<marjo> skaet: other images are syncing now
<jibel> skaet, desktop is running on both amd64 and i386
<skaet> jibel,  :)  baseline established.  We have our fallback then.
<meganerd> is this an appropriate place for asking questions about 11.04 and my hardware?
<Gulfstream> meganerd, I think jibel knows... I am not sure though.
<jibel> skaet, can I open the upgrades on the tracker ?
<skaet> jibel,  yes, please go ahead
<jibel> skaet, bug 739632
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity crashed during install with: plugininstall.py: DebconfError: (10, "oem-config/enable doesn't exist") (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 156)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739632
 * skaet looking
<jibel> seems to affects many users but passed below the radar during last milestone
<jibel> the retracer is fighting against us here
<jibel> a large part of the duplicates are in bug 652916
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 652916 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity-dm crashed with ValueError in command(): invalid literal for int() with base 10: '' (affects: 65) (dups: 32) (heat: 442)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652916
<skaet> thanks for flagging jibel.   yeah this one needs to be looked at,  esp. since it looked like the other oem config bug was resolved.
<jibel> urgh, the retracer is aggregating all kind of bugs to 652916
<cjwatson> skaet: it doesn't actually have anything to do with oem-config, FWIW, despite the backtrace
<cjwatson> what's happening is that the debconf protocol has got out of sync due to one of the packages being installed
<cjwatson> and the next thing ubiquity does using debconf falls over
<cjwatson> it's sort of the equivalent of malloc corruption - the effect is distant from the cause
<skaet> yuck
<skaet> cjwatson, is it obvious which of the package being installed is causing this?  or is it going to take some significant detective work?
<cjwatson> the debug log I've asked for should make it clear to an installer developer
<cjwatson> unless we're particularly unlucky
<cjwatson> it's not obvious from the existing logs, no
<skaet> ack
<cjwatson> hm, I don't normally turn on restricted guff in my installs, let's try that
<chadadavis> Hi. I'm testing the amd64+mac ISOs. I see tracker entries for i386 and amd64. Will there be a separate category for amd64+mac, or shall I mix my results in with amd64 ?
<skaet> chadadavis, there should be a separate entry for the amd64+mac ISO
<skaet> jibel,  ^^
<skaet> chadadavis, jibel is in europe so we'll need to catch him in the morning.
<chadadavis> I'm also in Europe and will rejoin this in the morning as well, then. Thanks. I'll track the results externally in the meantime and fill them in later.
<skaet> chadadavis, thanks!   also,  we'll be spinning some new images overnight to pick up the fix to the issue that jibel pointed out earlier.
<skaet> if you've got any "hot" bugs, that are a result of the smoke testing,  feel free to post them here.
<chadadavis> skaet, great, I'll wait for those then and zsync them. Will that be 20110329 then?
<skaet> chadadavis, I'd be assuming so, but verify with jibel directly if in doubt.  (I'll be zzz ing then ;) )
<chadadavis> skaet, will do. Thanks.
<cjwatson> 20110329 or 20110329.something
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-29
<chadadavis> jibel, I asked skaet and heard you were the person to ask about an amd64+mac category on the ISO tracker. I'm testing the amd64+mac images now and assumed that these would go in their own category, distinct from 'amd64' ?
<jibel> chadadavis, amd64+mac is the image to test. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//daily-live/20110329/natty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<jibel> chadadavis, I'm adding the missing images to the tracker.
<chadadavis> jibel, great. Thanks.
<jibel> ara, when I add a new product to the tracker, is there a way to add the same testcases than another product, or do I need to readd the testcases one by one for each new product ?
<ara> jibel, not through the web interface, I am afraid
<ara> jibel, you can hack something in the database, though
<jibel> ara, I was afraid too. I did the insert directly and that's ok. thanks.
<jibel> chadadavis, the images are on the tracker now.
<chadadavis> jibel, great. Thanks. I'm working on them now.
<jibel> chadadavis, thanks
 * pedro_ starting ubuntu dvd i386
<pedro_> and alt
<jibel> pedro_ and all, hi
<jibel> hold on there is a respin coming
<pedro_> hello jibel
<pedro_> ok
<hggdh> jibel: did we spin another image for server? Suddenly Jenkins restarted...
<hggdh> and good morning, jibel, pedro_
<hggdh> duh. of course we did
<jibel> hggdh, yes we did, good morning
<pedro_> good morning hggdh
<marjo> good morning all
<marjo> good day all
<pedro_> brb
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> jibel: are you respinning all the images?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes
<charlie-tca> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> starting Xubuntu 386 upgrade test
<jibel> charlie-tca, new ubiquity amongst others
<charlie-tca> Got to be done, then.
<charlie-tca> but that should not affect upgrades, right?
<jibel> charlie-tca, upgrades are not affected
<jibel> if somebody can help with wubi upgrade, you're welcome.
<jibel> cjwatson, Riddell when installing kubuntu (20110329) I get a failure "cannot stat '/etc/default/keyboard'" then the installation stops. Is it a known or a new bug ?
<jibel> Riddell, bug 744944 occured during upgrade
<cjwatson> full logs please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 744944 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "kdm is restarted during the upgrade to Natty . The user is disconnected from the session (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744944
<jibel> cjwatson, one second please, I'm slow with a US keymap on french keyboard
<skaet> jibel, have not reset the upgrades since its believed the changes made overnight are unlikely to affected them, but if time permits when the other testing is done, we may want to redo them.   Will reset the ones not started so far.
<charlie-tca> Can we have xubuntu upgrades back? They should not be affected either.
<cjwatson> agreed
<hggdh> jibel: another respin?
<hggdh> jibel: if so, we have to cancel the current Jenkins jobs
<davmor2> jibel: when things calm down a bit I'll try and test my laptop wifi issue on live cd if I get the chance
<cjwatson> hggdh: the current batch should be more or less final, touch wood
<cjwatson> barring showstopper issues discovered in QA
<jibel> skaet, agreed
<skaet> charlie-tca, cjwatson - Xubuntu upgrades back available.
<charlie-tca> ta
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<hggdh> cjwatson: thanks. I will let jenkins go until .2 gets available, then I will cancel any remaining .1 test
<bdmurray> cjwatson: should we be using ubiquity -d more often when we are testing?
<jibel> cjwatson, bug 745014
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745014 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Desktop failed to install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745014
<cjwatson> Ubuntu server, alternate, desktop posted
<jibel> sorry for the poor title
<cjwatson> bdmurray: wouldn't hurt but best not to use it *all* the time
<bdmurray> cjwatson: right because of the password appearing?
<cjwatson> and it'll be a bit slower, and it means you have to start it from a terminal (or else use debug-ubiquity on the kernel command line)
<charlie-tca> jibel: you got different colors than I do on the "High-contrast" install. Mine are dark grey with white text, and all visible
<charlie-tca> I get black text in those white boxes
<jibel> charlie-tca, I don't know, this is a live session with the latest iso
<charlie-tca> weird
<charlie-tca> I ran it on three different systems, with ati and intel graphics, and got black text there each time
<charlie-tca> but I agree, it is a problem
<jibel> charlie-tca, I'm trying on a real machine
<Riddell> hmm, archive mirror is slow
<jibel> charlie-tca, same problem on my taketimetohaveacupofcoffee netbook
<jibel> charlie-tca, the theme is 'High Contrast Inverse'
<charlie-tca> You started at the cd menu with F5?
<charlie-tca> I will try it again
<jibel> charlie-tca, no when I boot using F5 I get the large fonts not the inverted theme and the situation is not better, the buttons are out of the screen.
<charlie-tca> okay, that's why I couldn't reproduce it then. Will try from the live desktop
<cjwatson> it would really help if somebody with a11y experience were contributing to the installer ...
<charlie-tca> +1
<cjwatson> argh, managed to deadlock a bunch of processes on my DVD drive
 * cjwatson hates media
<njin> Hello, is Migration Assistant disabled ?
<skaet> jibel, around?
<bdmurray> skaet: is there something I can help with?
<skaet> bdmurray,  can you add some more ec2 images to the iso tester?
<skaet> looks like we've now got northeast asia ones
<bdmurray> skaet: its been a while but probably
<cjwatson> Kubuntu alternate, Kubuntu desktop, and Kubuntu mobile i386 posted
<skaet> the ones there right now should be explicitly labeled southeast.
<njin> someone know if Migration Assistant is disabled ? Thanks
<charlie-tca> njin: to the best of my knowledge, it is enabled. It was last night, at least.
<njin> charlie-tca: hello, i cannot see it installing just now
<charlie-tca> Is windows on that computer?
<njin> no, only ubuntu, other two, seem strange that don't see nothing, one is surely used
<njin> it don't appear as window
<charlie-tca> Migration Assistant only works with windows
<charlie-tca> It was not set up for Ubuntu to Ubuntu
<njin> ?, not with Ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> no, I found that out testing alpha3
 * skaet -> get lunch,  biab
<njin> ou, then now is clear, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<njin> I go on testing Kubuntu then
<jibel> skaet, around.
<skaet> jibel,  ap-northeast images new on the ec2 manifest.   What numbers to assign them?
<skaet> also, existing ap images should be explicitly denoted southeast in the iso tracker.  :)
<skaet> bdmurray was starting to look at it, but not sure how far he got.
<bdmurray> skaet: not far I had a call sorry
<skaet> bdmurray, understand,  all multiplexing quite a bit today.
<jibel> skaet, looking
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu upgrade, one minor bug, bug 745207
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745207 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.10 to Natty, there is only one workspace (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745207
<charlie-tca> user can add more easily, but they should not disappear on upgrade
<jibel> skaet, okay, sorry for being slow, blame the tracker.
<jibel> skaet, I renamed to southeast the following products ami-ca3b4298, ami-cc3b429e, ami-d03b4282, ami-183b424a
<jibel> and added:
<jibel> ap-northeast-1 	32-bit 	instance 	ami-7cfd577d
<jibel> ap-northeast-1 	64-bit 	instance 	ami-aafd57ab
<jibel> ap-northeast-1 	32-bit 	ebs 	ami-eafd57eb
<jibel> ap-northeast-1 	64-bit 	ebs 	ami-f0fd57f1
<jibel> skaet, I'll add the testcases now, .....
<skaet> thanks jibel
<jibel> skaet, testcases are there too now.
<skaet> jibel,  great.    Will let smoser know.
<charlie-tca> Made it back. New keyboard connected. Apparently unplugged the wrong thing
<jibel> skaet, k, please double check, between ap, 32bit, i386, instance, ebs ... I may have lost the north ;-)
<skaet> jibel,  will do.   Have to update the post-amis script so, will give them a good stare.
<skaet> :)
<patrickmw> has anyone had success running a live session with persistence?  If so, can you please describe the procedure you followed?
<patrickmw> jibel ^
<jibel> patrickmw, burn an image to a memory stick, boot to a live session, write some stuff to the key, e.g in your home directory, reboot and check that what you've written is still there
<patrickmw> jibel: the test case describes adding a "persistent" param to the linux boot line.  does that seem correct?
<jibel> patrickmw, I don't think it's still needed and the testcase needs an update.
<patrickmw> jibel: ack
<skaet> jibel,   looks like arm images and iso tracker may need some tweaking
<jibel> GrueMaster, go ahead, which images with which labels ?
<GrueMaster> The Ubuntu Netbook Armel+[omap3|omap4] images should be Ubuntu Preinstalled instead.
<GrueMaster> I don't thinkk the netbook testcases are mapped properly since they were older (not sure).
<GrueMaster> I really do not understand how admin iso.qa.u.c works.
<GrueMaster> None of them have correct links to the images.  And the Netbook images have no testcases associated with them.
<jibel> GrueMaster, I've added Ubuntu ARM Preinstalled omap3/4, the testcase needs an update it refers to maverick
<jibel> GrueMaster, I can safely remove Ubuntu Netbook armel+omap3/4 ?
<GrueMaster> The download links for the Preinstalled images should not have /ports/ in the path.
<GrueMaster> Yes, remove the netbook testcases.
<GrueMaster> And the test procedures for the Preinstalled Images should point to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/PreinstalledImage
<jibel> ports I can not change it is hardcoded
<GrueMaster> The installation steps are the same for Maverick.
<GrueMaster> That is bad.
<GrueMaster> We dropped ports from the path at the beginning of the cycle.
<skaet> GrueMaster,  Netbook is the term being used in the release notes, only for ARM.   All other images folded into Ubuntu,   so am ok with images being identified as Netbook.
<skaet> however we can revisit this after the beta is out.
<GrueMaster> skaet: Unfortunately the arm netbook images are rather different from the arm preinstalled images.
<GrueMaster> As far as test procedures go.
<GrueMaster> And installation.
<skaet> ok
<GrueMaster> For the most part, I really don't care, as I end up doing all the testing anyways.  I just need somewhere to record the results.  :P
<jibel> testcase link updated.
<jibel> GrueMaster, it looks like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20110329/ redirects to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/20110329/
<GrueMaster> jibel: I don't see anything under http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/ for daily-*
<GrueMaster> Only releases/maverick
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  The link you posted does seem to work.  Just can't walk the tree.
<jibel> GrueMaster, when you enter http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/ you're redirected to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/ without ports, there must be a rule on the webserver side
<GrueMaster> Must be.  Trying to drill down from the top you don't see anything under /ports/ except releases.  Whatever works I guess.
<jibel> GrueMaster, what about Ubuntu Headless armel omap3/omap4 ? There's a testcase but no image
<GrueMaster> They need to be added.  The path is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/daily-preinstalled/
<jibel> patrickmw, that's bug 711378
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 711378 in compiz (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "after compiz crashed, gnome-panel isn't mapped again (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 42)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711378
<patrickmw> jibel: is it amd64 only?
<jibel> patrickmw, no I dont think so
<patrickmw> jibel: ok. i've been able to replicate the issue consistently on amd64 images in vbox
<jibel> patrickmw, its only when the 2D fallback is used, if you login derectly to classic desktop with compiz enabled the panel should be there
<patrickmw> jibel: yes. this is interesting.  when I boot the amd64 dvd and let it boot to the desktop automatically gnome-panel fails.  When in the ubuntu installer screen and I select "try ubuntu" gnome panel loads fine
<patrickmw> note, i don't even have a user to login with... i'm testing live cd
<patrickmw> so no ui option to select classic
<GrueMaster> jibel: I've been spanked regarding the Preinstalled images naming.  We need to get the Arm Netbook testcases mapped properly, and in a way that will carry forward to the next release test cycle.
<cjwatson> jibel,GrueMaster: there are .htaccess redirects for ports, yes, although anything relying on them should still be fixed
<jibel> GrueMaster, please file a bug with all the updates you need for arm images and I'll take care of it.
<GrueMaster> How about a bug to fix qa to allow mere mortals to update their testcases?
<cjwatson> that stuff does seem excessively locked down, yes (though it doesn't look deliberate, more like "web admin interface isn't smart enough yet")
<GrueMaster> Having hardcoded paths doesn't help much either.
<cjwatson> FWIW, I would just have cleaned up all the /ports/ stuff in one go if I could.
<cjwatson> or if I could even see that there was a problem.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-30
<GrueMaster> The issue is that I seem to have this same discussion with each test release.  It gets very old and tiresome.
<cjwatson> s/The/An/ :-)
<cjwatson> (I have a perhaps semi-independent set of issues)
<GrueMaster> heh
<cjwatson> if there are hardcoded paths that actually aren't working, BTW, feel free to ask me - I may well be able to patch things up with redirects
<cjwatson> as a stopgap
<GrueMaster> Well, I need to focus on actually testing these images.  Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of a larger user base for testing nor do I have the ability to automate in a vm.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca:
<cprofitt> where do I log any tests I do?
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<cprofitt> found it finally charlie-tca
<cprofitt> thanks
<cprofitt> the wiki has some dead ends right now
<charlie-tca> which ones?
<cprofitt> I can get a list to you in a bit
<cprofitt> I am trying to get the bios of my ThinkPad updated for the test
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah, I think a few things got moved :-)
<charlie-tca> I blew out a network card changing keyboards and adding the KVM switch
<cprofitt> gah... I need a floppy disk to get the bios updated...
<cprofitt> and Windows
<cprofitt> Lenovo... curse you.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: are we supposed to do any of the non-english tests at this point?
<charlie-tca> If you are able to, yes. We will need to have them done too
<charlie-tca> They are once only tests, so if someone did them, they don't need redoing. The other tests need 5 each if we can get it
<cprofitt> no one did one yet... so I will do one in German
<cprofitt> then I need to do the install
<charlie-tca> Fantastic!
<cprofitt> I got the live CD working, but it took effort due to Lenovo using Windows only bios updater
<charlie-tca> Yup
<charlie-tca> I really don't like those things, especia
<cprofitt> yeah... and Lenovo is usually good about that
<charlie-tca> lly when the first thing I do is get rid of windoiws
<charlie-tca> new keyboard is still learning letters
<cprofitt> lol
<charlie-tca> A nice, mechanical keypress with trackball built in.
<charlie-tca> But they squashed it just a little bit to fit everything and only be about 1 inch bigger than a normal keyboard
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: the no-internet non-english failed
<cprofitt> is it sufficient to fail the test or does a bug need to be opened as well?
<cjwatson> there's no point failing a test without filing a bug
<cjwatson> (or linking to an existing bug)
<cjwatson> we aren't going to magically fix problems without bug reports :)
<cprofitt> cjwatson: what package would a bug be reported in for that test scenario? Is there one for localization?
<charlie-tca> what part fails?
<charlie-tca> does it not install, or it installed and then won't boot or ??
<cprofitt> well... the slides are not all in the foreign language and I was not prompted that my language support is not complete
<cprofitt> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/NonEnglishLanguage#Installation%20Broken%20Internet
<cprofitt> that test case
<charlie-tca> slides are ubuntu-bug .
<charlie-tca> give me a minute
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<charlie-tca> while at the live desktop
<charlie-tca> the other one is filed already
<charlie-tca> cjwatson: do we need bugs for each language that is incomplete?
<cprofitt> yeah -- there is a bug for that issue in Spanish already
<charlie-tca> just use that bug number in the tracker then
<cprofitt> even though it is a different language?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> you can comment on that report that is it is valid for german too
<cprofitt> and what package would the lack of a prompt go under?
<charlie-tca> indicator-notifications?
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: oh goodness no
<cprofitt> not sure... I am supposed to get a warning about the language support not being complete, but got no such pop-up
<cjwatson> there's already a bug for that somewhere
<cjwatson> look on the tracker index, it's around somewhere
<cprofitt> I did the installation twice just to make sure
<cprofitt> k
<charlie-tca> yes, now that you mention it, there is
<cjwatson> definitely not indicator-notifications
<cjwatson> anything in that stack only displays notifications, it doesn't decide which notifications to generate
<charlie-tca> thanks. That was definitely wrong.
<charlie-tca> must be tired
<cjwatson> comment on that report> actually it would be best not to end up with a huge pile of comments saying that it's valid for one language after another :-)
<charlie-tca> Isn't there already a bug for the missing notice, along with the language being inclo
<charlie-tca> incomplete?
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: looking now
<cjwatson> most bugs of this form happen for either all non-English languages, or for all languages shipped on the CD, or for all languages not shipped on the CD
<charlie-tca> hm, at least when I am wrong, I am very wrong :-(
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/745069
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745069 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Not all language packages are downloaded during installtion (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> that fits also
<charlie-tca> that will make language support incomplete, too
<cprofitt> so if he goes to the selector he got the pop-up but not an automatic pop-up
<cjwatson> yes, ubiquity is the thing that makes the automatic notification happen
<charlie-tca> Right, makes it hard to know without going to the selector whether or not it is complete
<cjwatson> if it's getting language pack installation wrong, chances are it will also fail to get the notification right
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> makes sense
<cprofitt> I can definately show folks how to do this when we get to the global jam now
<cprofitt> the hardest part is knowing what packages to report the bugs under
<cprofitt> thanks for the assist charlie-tca and cjwatson
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> It is good we have cjwatson to keep me straight!
<cprofitt> I will try to get another test in tonight as well
<cprofitt> the auto-resize -- can I do two 11.04 installs side by side or should I reinstall 10.10?
<cprofitt> I am assuming I can go with two 11.04, but thought I should ask
<charlie-tca> two of anything side by side is valid
<charlie-tca> so, yes, two 11.04 is okay
<charlie-tca> I normally do a whole disk install, then the auto-resize of that disk
 * cprofitt nods
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: you okay now? I got to change my network card that quit working today
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: I am good
<cprofitt> thanks
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping with the tests.
<cprofitt> no problem
<cprofitt> wanted to help... just had to wait a while to do so
<charlie-tca> Help is always nice to see.
<cprofitt> I will try to teach some more in NY to help too
<charlie-tca> We will be testing all night, all day tomorrow, and then until we finish
<cprofitt> This weekend we are involved in the global jam
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> this is our "how go
<charlie-tca> es it" chart - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases
<charlie-tca> this keyboard is going to take a while to learn how to type again.
<charlie-tca> I will be back in about 10 hours to run some tests
<skaet_> jibel_, could you look into adding Kubuntu Desktop Arm (omap4) to the iso tracker.   Image available is 20110330.
 * skaet_ didn't have it on the list of images to be tested, trying to remember why its was dropped. :P
<jibel> skaet_afk, I added Kubuntu Desktop ARM (omap4) but there's no link to a testcase (the one for omap is wrong) and the tracker generates a wrong link to the image
<jibel> :/
<jibel> hi all,
<jibel> any tester for kubuntu ?
<chadadavis> I signed up to test kubuntu on mac, but underestimated how difficult things are on mac. If you need amd64 tests (w/o mac), I might prefer that. What are the priorities at the moment?
<jibel> chadadavis, it would be good to have few test cases done for Kubuntu Desktop amd64+mac like a live session and an installation.
<chadadavis> jibel, OK, I'll at least get the basics covered for kubuntu on mac
<jibel> and kubuntu alternate too
<jibel> chadadavis, we need to ensure that the image is good and ideally all the mandatory testcases done.
<chadadavis> jibel, sounds good, I'm working on it.
<jibel> chadadavis, great! thanks
<pedro_> is ok to test kubuntu alt i386? or there's a respin coming?
<pedro_> good morning btw :-)
<cjwatson> the only planned respins I know of at the moment are armel+omap4
<pedro_> ok thanks, doing kubuntu alt i386 then
<jibel> Here are the images that are completely untested:
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64+mac
<jibel> Kubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Kubuntu Mobile i386
<jibel> Netboot amd64
<jibel> Netboot i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu i386
<zakame> hi hi
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Thanks for doing the tests, jibel
<pedro_> Riddell, hello, is the ubiquity install on kubuntu dvd working fine for you?
<pedro_> when i click the install kubuntu icon on the live session i don't get any ubiquity window and the session is restarted
<Riddell> pedro_: I'm doing kubuntu amd64 DVD just now, clicked Try Kubuntu to get to the live session then ran the installer, worked fine
<Riddell> pedro_: I can try the Install Kubuntu directly option next
<Riddell> pedro_: anything in the logs?
<pedro_> Haven't tried that option yet, will do it
<pedro_> haven't check the logs, i just want to confirm if the issue is there or if my virtualbox is doing crazy things
<jibel> charlie-tca, you're welcome
<jibel> pedro_, kubuntu dvd i386 works fine here.
<Riddell> pedro_: ubiquity starts fine from kubuntu amd64 DVD Install Kubuntu option here
<pedro_> jibel, Riddell must be my setup then, will re create the image, thanks!
<cjwatson> pedro_: seems like the sort of thing that could result from not giving the VM enough memory?
<pedro_> could be, i'm giving 512mb to it , but i'll increase that to test if that's the case
<jibel> pedro_, you should give more than 750MB.
<pedro_> i'm giving it 1GB
<pedro_> i had to recreate the VM, now it's working fine
 * pedro_ kicks Virtualbox
<jibel> charlie-tca, Install (Screen Reader) is not covered on u-desktop amd64/i386. Can you get someone from the a11y to give it a try ?
<charlie-tca> I will get them both
<charlie-tca> They are on my list, as soon as I free a machine up
<charlie-tca> they should be good, I ran them a day or two ago
<jibel> charlie-tca, great, nobody from the a11y team can help you? Since you wrote the testcase you're unlikely to find bugs.
<charlie-tca> I haven't been able to raise help yet. I will ask again
<jibel> k
<jibel> to all, the following images are still untested:
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD amd64
<jibel> Edubuntu DVD i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64+mac
<jibel> Kubuntu Mobile i386
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu amd64
<jibel> Upgrade Edubuntu i386
<jibel> stgraber, any chance to test edubuntu by eod ?
<chadadavis> I'm planning on doing Kubuntu Alternate amd64+mac
<stgraber> jibel: let me go nag highvoltage in person ;)
<stgraber> jibel: he said "it's planned", just waiting for our VM server here to be slightly less busy and he'll start installing maverick and upgrading
<stgraber> jibel: should hopefully be done by EOD US eastern time
<charlie-tca> jibel: AlanBell will run the screen-reader tests
<jibel> Awesome! thanks stgraber and charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jibel> patdk-wk, Patrickdk , will you be able to try iscsi ?
<patdk-wk> today?
<patdk-wk> I never got an email :(
<patdk-wk> maybe in about 8hours, jsut a busy day :(
<jibel> patdk-wk, argh, sorry about that. if everything goes well, the beta will be released tomorrow (03/31) so if you can test before that's great.
<jibel> btw, I created a mailing list to send the annoucement on https://launchpad.net/~iso-testers
<jibel> you can subscribe to the tests you're interested in as well.
<patdk-wk> I'm pretty sure I did
<patdk-wk> or I did on the two places I was told to :)
<jibel> patdk-wk, looks like a bug in the tracker, I can see subscription to mandatory testcases only.
<patdk-wk> heh :(
<patdk-wk> I thought zsync was suppost to be so much faster :(, 90min ETA
<patdk-wk> have to go to bank, guess it will be done when I get back, and might get a few min to try it
<patdk-wk> so the usual needs tested, jeos+esx, iscsi, raid1
<charlie-tca> jibel: xubuntu done except wubi, what would you like me to do next?
<jibel> charlie-tca, run once testcases for Ubuntu desktop and alternate,
<jibel> I'm not sure I'll be able to help with wubi, I failed all the installs I did today
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> some d
<charlie-tca> some days are like that
<skaet_> charlie-tca if you could tackle wubi that would be great.   there's some fixes that went in, and i'm hoping all is good there.
<jibel> skaet_, the problem is with wubi I'm affraid
<skaet_> jibel,  :(,   sigh.   bug number yet?
<charlie-tca> I can't do wubi, don't really have windows
<jibel> skaet_, not yet, I'm trying to find out what the problem is
<skaet_> sorry charlie-tca,  misread the earlier statement.  jibel's corrected me.
<charlie-tca> no problem
 * skaet_ goes back to lurk mode....
<jibel> skaet_, but wubi insist in downloading the image each time, so that's pretty slow
 * skaet_ nods
<charlie-tca> QA Weekly meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 14 minutes
<cjwatson> wubi really shouldn't have to download the image if you're running it off the cd
<skaet_> Riddell, jibel,  kubuntu mobile i386 20110330 posted
<patdk-wk> jibel, heh, not good
<patdk-wk> can't even get the iso's to boot
<patdk-wk> md5 sums are good :(
<patdk-wk> well, think my tests are done
<patdk-wk> that was quick
<patrickmw> jibel, have you ever seen this error? https://pastebin.canonical.com/45472/
<jibel> patdk-wk, indeed that was quick, thanks much!
<jibel> skaet_, not good, bug 728088 not fixed since A3
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728088 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "iscsi root (amd64) with or without auth fails to boot (affects: 1) (heat: 132)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<jibel> and a new one bug 745947
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745947 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "Fails to display video after grub (kernel lacks video output) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745947
 * skaet_ looking
<jibel> patrickmw, do you use kvm to test the images ?
<jibel> patrickmw, if so it changes the permissions of the iso, check what are the permissions of edubuntu/natty-dvd-i386.iso
<jibel> patrickmw, can you help with ltsp on ubuntu alternate ? highvoltage is testing edubuntu
<jibel> cjwatson, when wubi is run from a usb stick created with usb-creator or with --isopath on the command line with the latest iso as argument, it shouldn't download the iso, right ?
<skaet_> jibel re: 728088 is still marked as new,  no one confirmed it.   Probably why it didn't get the love it deserved this cycle.  Can the person that just confirmed it for beta, please go mark it as confirmed and add a note to that affect.   It needs to go on our hot list.
<jibel> patdk-wk, ^
<patrickmw> jibel, yes
<patrickmw> jibel: you were right, kvm changed permissions... tricky tricky
<jibel> patrickmw, add yourself to the group used by kvm
<patrickmw> jibel: I actually don't use it.  I experimented with it a while back.. must have tried it with edubuntu.  thanks for the  tip though
<jibel> patrickmw, you're welcome
<patdk-wk> bug updated :)
<jibel> cjwatson, I've found something about wubi, the iso is labeled 'Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Beta 1 amd64 (20110329.1)' and the regex disk_info_re in distro.py doesn't match, hence wubi fails to validate the iso.
<jibel> cjwatson, and terminate with 'ERROR  root: Could not retrieve the required installation files'
<jibel> cjwatson, relabeling the iso to 'Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Beta amd64 (20110329.1)' should work
<skaet_otp> ev, ^^ ?
<cjwatson> bloody wubi
<cjwatson> a respin to relabel would be very quick
<cjwatson> skaet_otp: I can do that if you like, after I get my daughter ready for bed
<skaet_otp> cjwatson, that would be awesome
<skaet_otp> yes please
<skaet_otp> cjwatson, can we avoid pulling anything other than the wubi change in, so we don't invalidate the testing so far?
<cjwatson> skaet_otp: I don't plan to change wubi, actually - for this, I'll just change the ISO volume label as jibel suggests
<skaet> cjwatson,  that works even better.  :)
<charlie-tca> jibel: problem with the screen-reader installs; if the
<cjwatson> skaet: the natural way to do this would keep the same livefs, and only change packages that are in the top-level ISO filesystem
<charlie-tca> if the system defaults to classic-gnome, the test case fails completely, since it is written for unity only
<skaet> cjwaton,  thanks for explanation.
<jibel> charlie-tca, you should have 2 separate test cases then
<charlie-tca> That's what we are thinking. With the note to switch as needed.
<cjwatson> so which images have Wubi?  Ubuntu and Kubuntu desktop x86, right?
<cjwatson> which images have Wubi test cases, I mean
<charlie-tca> and Xubuntu desktop
<cjwatson> and DVDs ...
<cjwatson> kubuntu-mobile i386.  does anyone actually use Wubi there?
<cjwatson> Mythbuntu
<cjwatson> but can somebody check the ISO tracker db for test cases, please?
<skaet> cjwatson was just looking...
<skaet> ubuntu desktop amd64 has it,  and is the problem I think jibel's seeing.
<jibel> cjwatson, K/X/Ubuntu Desktop i386/amd64
<jibel> not DVD
 * skaet -> late lunch, biab
<cjwatson> not DVD?  good.
<cjwatson> all those are rebuilding, then.
<cjwatson> (ISO only, not livefs)
<cjwatson> jibel: is there a way to bump the version of images without losing all those tests?  I mean, ubiquity hasn't changed so the bugs linked there are still valid ...
<cjwatson> seems like kind of a shame to require re-entering all that
<jibel> once the images are published, I'll move the results to the new build.
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<jibel> basically an sql update
<cjwatson> posted Ubuntu Desktop amd64/amd64+mac/i386 20110330, then
<cjwatson> posted Kubuntu Desktop amd64/amd64+mac/i386 20110330
<chadadavis> Hi, I'm testing kubuntu-amd64+mac (desktop+alternate). I just finished the OEM tests. Do these tests really make sense on a Mac, though?
<jibel> skaet_afk, ^
<jibel> chadadavis, I agree we should have a testsuite for mac and powerpc closer from xubuntu desktop than ubuntu desktop.
<chadadavis> jibel, I meant regarding that only Apple is legally selling MacBooks. I guess in that respect, the tests are still useful for personal use, however. The test suite itself seems fine, though. But I havent' looked at those from xubuntu
<cjwatson> there's probably not much point in running the OEM tests there; the ones from amd64 should suffice to test the software
<chadadavis> cjwatson, I should've thought to ask before testing them. They pass at least.
<cjwatson> the differences between amd64 and amd64+mac are very minor - the CD is just constructed differently to avoid breaking the Mac firmware
<cjwatson> it should really be +noefi but Macs were the major use case
<chadadavis> cjwatson, there is a pretty serious issue (but report being drafted) in the 'resize' test that looks Mac-specific. At least that showed to be worth extra testing.
<cjwatson> if you mean bug 745800, I'm speculating that that might be the understood and non-Mac-specific but rather hard bug 733240
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745800 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-install loses OS in extended partition (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745800
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 733240 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "os-prober fails to find OSes on uncleanly-unmounted filesystems (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733240
<cjwatson> the way to find out is by mounting and unmounting the filesystem it fails to find, then running 'sudo update-grub' again and seeing if the other OS now appears in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cjwatson> posted Xubuntu Desktop amd64/i386 20110330
<cjwatson> jibel: ^- that's all the Wubi respins done now
<cjwatson> jibel: I'll be around on and off for a couple of hours in case it goes wrong again
<jibel> cjwatson, many thanks. I'm syncing them, and cautiously copying the results from the previous builds.
<chadadavis> cjwatson, bug 745800 was on amd64, but I will try to mount and unmount them again. The problem I had only on mac was from grub-probe:
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745800 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-install loses OS in extended partition (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745800
<chadadavis>   cannot find a GRUB driver for /dev/sda5 [the new part]. Check your device.map. I'm still collecting the details.
<cjwatson> chadadavis: find the grub-probe command, add the -vv option to it (make sure there are two vs), post command and output
<chadadavis> cjwatson, will do, thank you. Just discovered the new builds for kubuntu-desktop-amd64+mac, so I'll grab that and try it.
<cjwatson> that won't affect this
<chadadavis> cjwatson, OK, good, I'll go ahead.
<cjwatson> I mean, if you already have a system that reproduces the bug, you might as well keep going with that
<jibel> cjwatson, skaet_afk, update done.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<bdmurray> cjwatson: what's the best way to get bug 736743 in your queue?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 736743 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "boot error: sparse file not allowed (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736743
<jibel> \o/ wubi phase 1 passed, proceeding to phase 2. Looks good.
<skaet> jibel,  yay!  :)
<jibel> skaet, do you know if smoser is taking care of ec2 testing ?
<skaet> jibel,  carlos is working them I thought, but smoser may be helping as well.   why?
<jibel> skaet, because it's on the incomplete list of Ubuntu images
 * skaet nods
<skaet> hggdh, any update on those remaining images?
<skaet> hggdh, ^^
<cjwatson> bdmurray: why do you think it's RC?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I don't think I mentioned RC - rather I wanted someone who knows more about grub than me to look at it
<cjwatson> oh, it's a dup of an earlier bug where I already commented
<cjwatson> misled by the title ...
<stanz> hello...quick question. choosing option to login without password, leaves no chance to pick desktop type. Is this a bug?
<jibel> cjwatson, wubi installation was too nice to be true, I'm dropped to a grub shell on reboot
<cjwatson> actually the bug I was thinking of is closed.  I'll copy the comment across
<cjwatson> jibel: do you think I'm likely to be able to reproduce this locally?  I hate debugging wubi remotely
<cjwatson> jibel: was this an install from CD?
<jibel> I ran wubi.exe --isopath=natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<jibel> phase 1 and 2 were fine
<jibel> on restart I select Ubuntu on the ntloader screen and that's all
<cjwatson> bdmurray: commented
<cjwatson> jibel: guess I'll have a look ...
<cjwatson> (I wish my DVD drive would blank DVDs more quickly)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-03-31
<cjwatson> jibel: reproduced (small silver lining, large cloud)
<cjwatson> now let's see if it happens in qemu
<cjwatson> jibel,skaet: I'm (a) confident I can fix this (b) doubtful I can do so in time for tomorrow
<skaet> cjwatson,  is there a workaround?   or do we tell people not to use WUBI in the release notes?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, it's crashing in the grub configfile command
<cjwatson> no obvious workaround, at least
<cjwatson> I hate wubi
<cjwatson> (but it's probably a GRUB bug)
 * skaet is starting to get to that viewpoint as well - re WUBI
<skaet> ok,  we'll have to document it prominently that WUBI is not working quite yet
 * jibel seconds cjwatson re hate wubi
<jibel> skaet, or install maverick and upgrade to natty ;-)
<cjwatson> I think it must be a memory allocation bug buried in grub somewhere
<cjwatson> jibel: to me, there's no obvious reason why that wouldn't suffer from the same bug
<cjwatson> except perhaps luck
<jibel> I'm lucky then, upgrade passed on both arch
<skaet> hmm,  so we could see upgrade random failures crop up too...  blech.
<cjwatson> wubi in "random upgrade failure" shocker, film at 11 :-/
 * cjwatson goes and gets coffee before stepping through with gdb
<skaet> cjwatson,  thanks for figuring it out.
<cjwatson> something similar actually happened to me when I was testing a previous fix, but when I tried to debug it, the bug ran away and hid and wouldn't come back out
<cjwatson> so I concluded I must have hallucinated it somehow
<cjwatson> but maybe this was the same thing; malloc arena corruption could explain it being a bit of a heisenbug
<jibel> skaet, ok so here is the status for today:
<jibel>  * Image Coverage       : 84.21% (64/76)
<jibel>  * Mandatory Test Cases : 86.94% (213/245)
<jibel>  * Run Once Test Cases  : 43.42% (33/76)
<jibel> remains: ec2 and arm
<skaet> thanks jibel,   so tobin and carlos are both in north america,  so fingers crossed remainder should get results added tonight.
<jibel> I'll do the netbook tomorrow morning, and if we remove wubi from the list we are all set. Tomorrow we'll be able to test the few run once testcase.
 * skaet otherwise tomorrow's going to get exciting. 
 * skaet nods
<jibel> it would be better if carlos test ec2 rather than raid1. anyone can test raid1 unlike ec2
<jibel> hggdh, ^ what do you think ? can we have some results about ec2 ?
<jibel> jamespage can do raid1 tomorrow morning (GMT)
<hggdh> jibel: please have a look at the ec2 results... they are being updated
<skaet> jibel,  I think hggdh is has some results ready from jenkins runs, just hasn't transcribed.
 * skaet hopes so, at any rate
<skaet> heh
<jibel> hggdh, oh great, I'll hit the refresh button faster next time. many thanks!
<hggdh> skaet: indeed, we have to look at each one, we are still building up the ec2 tests on jenkins (results are spread around)
<skaet> GrueMaster,  ^^  will you be able to get through most of the arm cases tonight?
<GrueMaster> I'm still turning and burning.
<GrueMaster> I have the kubuntu-mobile left.  I've pinged the kubuntu team about the remaining omap3 image.  I can test it as a last resort though.
 * skaet thinks that "turning and burning" should be a song lyric. ...
<skaet> GrueMaster, if we don't get omap3 coverage from kubuntu team, and you don't have bandwidth to get to it,  we'll just hold the image until it is tested.   Won't be a blocker on announce.
<jibel> good night everyone !
<skaet> thanks jibel!   sleep well.
<hggdh> skaet: done
<hggdh> skaet: meaning EC2
 * hggdh needs a wisky
<GrueMaster> A?  No specific quantity?
<charlie-tca> I could use one too
<skaet> hggdh,  single malt or blend?
<charlie-tca> make it big!
 * skaet can use one as well.
<skaet> hggdh,  thanks!
<hggdh> skaet: heh. Right now alcohol content is more important ;-) But single malt whenever possible
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I am with you!
<skaet> :D  +1
<cyphermox> is kubuntu mobile the only non-arm iso left to test?
<cyphermox> nevermind, I'm being dumb
<skaet> cyphermox,  I believe so, but additional coverage on the desktop images after the respin would be very welcome from a double check/sanity perspective.
<cyphermox> certainly, if this can wait until tomorrow (because I'm about to leave this café, it's about to close and need to sleep eventually)
<cyphermox> tomorrow I'll have access to more cpu cycles too, starting 7am est
<cyphermox> skaet, that kubuntu mobile image doesn't seem to have a correct page for the iso with md5sums and all
<skaet> cyphermox, understand.   rest up.   we may be respinning some desktops tomorrow.
<skaet> cyphermox,  hmm... ok will look into the kubuntu mobile image and see if I can figure out what happened.
<cyphermox> ok, further respins for desktop?
<skaet> cyphermox,  the WUBI/grub memory allocation bug is causing some discussions.
<cyphermox> ah
<skaet> not sure about outcome yet.
<cyphermox> what time would the respins be done by?
<cyphermox> I wonder if I could schedule rsync early for all the isos to be retrieved by the time I get to work
<skaet> dependent on how long it takes colin to do the fix.
<cyphermox> skaet, duh, right
<skaet> fingers crossed if we go that route,  start of the morning.
<cyphermox> heh. even the casper bugs open against Live for Desktop amd64/i386 look nasty but hardware-specific
<cyphermox> I'll be happy to do some cross-checking with some hardware I have early tomorrow :)
<cjwatson> skaet: well, currently single-stepping through lots of grub code ...
<cjwatson> I can't stay up much longer though
<skaet> cjwatson,  I'm sorry - no easy fix then?
<cjwatson> I'm sure it'll turn out to be easy when I figure out where it goes
<cjwatson> but I have only tenuous threads of a clue so far
<cjwatson> [5~/wg 29
<cjwatson> sigh
<patrickmw> jibel: what's the best way to report translation bugs (as in text that needs to be translated)?
<patrickmw> jibel_ ^
<cjwatson> skaet: the debugging environment is very painful, but I *think* the line where it's going wrong is shortly after 'set root=(loop0)'.  That's been a problem in the past (GRUB lost hold of the old root device when changing root to the loopback device), but I patched that, the patch went upstream, and I've checked that it's still there.  Still, this looks like a promising line of attack.
<skaet> cjwatson,  glad a possible root cause has been uncovered.   :)
 * skaet thinks very painful, was an understatement. 
<cjwatson> skaet: it seems fine when running commands by hand, so I think it has to be something to do with reading data from a file while the root device is changed
<cjwatson> I'm still guessing a bit
<skaet> race condition?
<cjwatson> no
<skaet> good
<cjwatson> it's all synchronous
<cjwatson> GRUB is single-threaded
<skaet> deterministic is good.   :)
<cjwatson> near enough deterministic anyway.  It sometimes fails in slightly different ways, or manages to pass briefly depending on memory layout.
<skaet> very painful was an understatent.
<cjwatson> all very odd though.  the device is meant to be resolved at open time and held until the grub_file_t is freed.
<cjwatson> so I can't claim to quite know what's going on yet.
<skaet> Am sort of wondering if some sort of stomp is going on  (field over run, that changes state)..
<cjwatson> can't say as yet
<skaet> yeah
<skaet> glad you've found a line of attack.    Calling it a night?
<cjwatson> yeah, probably
<skaet> Anything you need me to keep an eye on if so?
<cjwatson> nothing in particular, just test state and such in case any new showstoppers arise
 * skaet has a couple more hours edit in the bugs to the release notes, etc. 
<cjwatson> I don't think wubi's going to make the cut this time, TBH
<cjwatson> which is deeply irritating
 * skaet nods
<skaet> I'm composing my text to warn folks away from it now.   Will let others massage it tomorrow.
<GrueMaster> I'm seeng a lot of crashes in kubuntu desktop on armel (both omap & omap4).  Not sure what is critical and what isn't.  I have a functional desktop so I don't think there are any show stoppers.
<GrueMaster> One issue I have is that they have their own crash handler that reports to bugs.kde.org.  So I have to file it there, then file it here and link the two before adding it to the iso tracker.
<cjwatson> it could be nothing to do with my hypothesis above and actually be a buffer overflow in grub_file_getline or something; we'll see.  All I've actually proven is that it's somewhere in read_config_file
<skaet> GrueMaster, ok.   Will look forward to adding lots of bug/warnings then in the notes tomorrow from that area.  Thanks for the head's up.
<skaet> cjwatson,  fresh eyes in the morning, will hopefully make it clear.
<GrueMaster> I'm only doing a basic boot/login test.  I'll let the kubuntu folks do the app testing.  This is painfully slow without video acceleration.
<GrueMaster> And SD makes it even slower.
<skaet> GrueMaster, urk, sounds like you've been having a painfull evening as well.  yuch.
 * skaet has been translating bug titles into prose for a hundred or so bugs...  
<GrueMaster> Need a script for that.  :P
<skaet> Used the script to get them into a form,  I could start to work with them.
<skaet> Not sure how to get folk to write better bug titles though...   which is what it will take to truly automate it.
<GrueMaster> Sounds like the script needs work to do bug presentation right...file a bug on it.
<skaet> lol
<skaet> GrueMaster,  can you print out the kernel version for me on the OMAP4 images?
<GrueMaster> linux-image-2.6.38-1207-omap4 2.6.38-1207.10 from the manifest.
<GrueMaster> Grrr.  The KDE crash handler took so long to come up, I forgot what crashed and it doesn't say when asking for a bug title.
<skaet> thanks!
<GrueMaster> The pain!  55 minutes to file a bug.
<jibel> hi all,
<jibel> any non-english testers volunteers for the remaining i386 cases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/5335 ?
<rickspencer3> jibel hey
<jibel> Good morning rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hey jibel I hear there are some wubi issues with beta 1, other than that, how do you feel about the release?
<jibel> rickspencer3, the major issues are wubi, powerpc images doesn't boot, iscsi on server, and sound/video issues on arm. Ubiquity and upgrade issues have been fixed. Apart from that, it looks good.
<rickspencer3> we still have power pc images?
<jibel> rickspencer3, yes, someone signed-up to test them.
<rickspencer3> interesting
<rickspencer3> jibel do you have a bug # on the iscsi on server issue
<jibel> rickspencer3, bug 728088
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728088 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "iscsi root (amd64) with or without auth fails to boot (affects: 1) (heat: 132)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728088
<rickspencer3> jibel what is the impact of that bug?
<rickspencer3> server can't read scsi drives?
<jibel> correct
<jibel> not scsi, iScsi
<jibel> iscsi are network storage devices
<rickspencer3> I see
<rickspencer3> that's unfortunate, but doesn't seem totally critical
<rickspencer3> I mean, for beta 1
<rickspencer3> jibel are there bug #s for the ARM issues?
<jibel> rickspencer3, bug 746133 , bug 651302
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746133 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "Video loses sync on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746133
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 651302 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "No sound in omap (beagle, beagleXM). (affects: 4) (heat: 28)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651302
<rickspencer3> oh my
<rickspencer3> those indeed should not block beta1
<jibel> sure
<jibel> there are no release critical bugs.
<jibel> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi jibel
<jibel> Riddell, hi, do I need a specific setup to test kubuntu mobile ?
<Riddell> jibel: no but I've just tested it and it doesn't work so don't worry about it
<Riddell> at least we have the right bits on the image now so we have made progress :)
<jibel> Riddell, oh fine. All I get is a black screen and I found no errors in the logs. So I was wondering I did something wrong
<jibel> Riddell, do you have a bug number to update the tracker ?
<Riddell> jibel: yes the nodm login manager doesn't seem to be happy, I'm using bug 712061
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 712061 in kubuntu-mobile-default-settings (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "kubuntu mobile images fail to load (affects: 1) (heat: 70)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712061
<jibel> Riddell, thanks
<jibel>  * Image Coverage       : 100.00% (76/76) \o/
<Riddell> awooga
<jibel> Riddell, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5332/859 is the same on arm ?
<Riddell> jibel: yes that'll be the same issue
<patrickmw> jibel, ping
<jibel> patrickmw, pong, already up ?
<hggdh> jibel: good morning
<hggdh> patrickmw: good morning also :-)
<jibel> good morning hggdh
<jibel> thanks for ec2 testing
<jibel> hggdh, shall we mark http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5241/286 as done or failed ? fisx for bug 728435 is confirmed ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728435 in mdadm (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "raid1 boot degraded mode fails (affects: 2) (heat: 141)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728435
<jibel> s/fisx/fix
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> jibel, it is done, and the bug seems fixed
<jibel> hggdh, ok, thanks. Only one mandatory testcase left then: Install (manual partitioning) on Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac
<cyphermox> anybody else was seeing long delays in the "Erase and install" screen in ubiquity in a VM?
<jibel> cyphermox, what do you mean by 'long delays' ?
<cyphermox> I clicked "Next"two or three minutes ago, it's still "processing" I guess
<jibel> patrickmw, what's the status of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5333/448 ?
<jibel> cyphermox, with vbox and dynamic sizing of the storage device that's much faster.
<cyphermox> running in kvm
<jibel> cyphermox, even in kvm with a 4GB drive
<cyphermox> jibel, fwiw, I'm running the same test as patrickmw but on i386...
<jibel> cyphermox, any trace of error is syslog ?
<cyphermox> jibel, ah, so there is!
<cyphermox> thx
<jibel> anyone for our beloved 'migration assistant' test case ?
<cyphermox> jibel, thanks, filed bug 746408
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746408 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Erase entire disk..." crashes in CJK install with Korean language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746408
<jibel> patrickmw, ^ did you see the same error ?
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
<jacco> Is the beta image available yet?
<davmor2> jibel: just tried live and the issue for my wifi is still in place,  I'll mark it on the tracker asap (first chance I've had)
<davmor2> jibel: still the bug with the 4px ubiquity panel too
<pedro_> jibel, i'm doing migration assistant
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<charlie-tca> no respins today, right?
<pgraner> jibel, why was the iso testing tag added to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/727342
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727342 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "FFE: open-vm-tools kernel module failed to build (affects: 29) (dups: 36) (heat: 390)" [Critical,New]
<jibel> pgraner, a bug has been reported on the tracker then marked as dup of this one. There is a job that processes all the bugs added to the tracker and tag them iso-testing.
<pgraner> jibel, ok, thx made no sense at the time, it does now. Thanks.
<jibel> pgraner, yw
<jibel> cjwatson, bug 739774 looks like an ancient ghost. what's the way to disable floppy scanning from the kernel command line ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739774 in casper (Ubuntu) "live session from usb key take very long to start (40 min.) (affects: 2) (heat: 398)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739774
<jibel> davmor2, do you have the bug number for the 4px panel, I cant find it
<davmor2> jibel: I do one second I'll add both
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+bug/727726
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 727726 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity panel is about 4px instead of 30 on install (affects: 2) (heat: 140)" [Low,Confirmed]
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> jibel: I'll add it to the tracker asap with another couple
<jibel> charlie-tca, no respin today. you look disappointed ?
<cjwatson> jibel: I don't know offhand, brain isn't really working today
<jibel> cjwatson, np
<charlie-tca> jibel: of course. no respin leaves at least half a day empty :-)
<jibel> charlie-tca, you can always help with triaging bugs tagged iso-testing :-)
<charlie-tca> I can do that!
 * charlie-tca never thought of seaching on that tag
<skaet> hiya jibel,   by my scan,  the only gaps in the mandatory tests at this point are on the powerpc images.   Can you confirm?
<jibel> skaet, hi,
<skaet> :)
<jibel> skaet, Install (manual partitioning) on Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac is the only mandatory testcase left
<jibel> skaet, powerpc doesn't boot, so all the testcases have been set to failed.
<skaet> jibel thanks
<jibel> skaet, remaining run once: on ubuntu-desktop i386, screen reader install, cjk install and migration assistant
<skaet> any other things to double check are marked in the release notes?   (PowerPC not booting is there)
<skaet> heh :)
<jibel> on ubuntu-dekstop amd64 screen-reader installation
<pedro_> jibel, migration assistant is done
<pedro_> just completed it
<jibel> pedro_, right, well that's the other way around but you have the big pictures i386 <->amd64
<patrickmw> jibel, I did not get that error with amd64
<jibel> patrickmw, can you update the status to pass or fail please.
<patrickmw> jibel: yes :) but I need assistance on documented the bug
<patrickmw> s/documented/documenting
<jibel> urgh, brb, I need to logout/in,  unity is entering the 4rth dimension
<jibel> phew, that's was longer than expected.
<jibel> patrickmw, howcan I help ?
<patrickmw> jibel, bug 746500
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746500 in ubuntu-translations (and 2 other projects) "ubiquity cjk translations are not complete for natty installer and slideshow (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746500
<patrickmw> jibel I was also unable to reproduce bug 746408 on i386 or amd64
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 746408 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) ""Erase entire disk..." crashes in CJK install with Korean language (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746408
<jibel> patrickmw, sorry, was otp
<jibel> about 746408, I don't knwn it seems that the label of the disk is in korean
<jibel> and ubiquity doesn't like it
<jibel> skaet, I reviewed the release notes and reports tagged iso-testing. The major issues are there, the other bugs found in lp are unconfirmed
<skaet> jibel,  thank you!!
<nagappan> I clicked beta link in this page - http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<nagappan> and it says page not found
<nagappan> 11.04 beta1 released today ?
<patrickmw> nagappan, yes.  there are problems with the link. let me get you one that works
<nagappan> patrickmw, sure, thanks :-)
<patrickmw> nagappan: http://ubuntu-releases.eecs.wsu.edu/natty/
<nagappan> patrickmw, I asked the question to jibel in #ldtp about my bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/742880 any suggestion for me ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742880 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity doesn't work on ATI ES1000 card (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nagappan> patrickmw, thanks, let me check
<patrickmw> nagappan, did you still the proprietary drivers?
<patrickmw> nagappan, I see lamalex made a comment on your bug.  He would be a could person to contact
<patrickmw> nagappan, you can find him in #ubuntu-desktop
<nagappan> patrickmw, okay
<nagappan> patrickmw, how do I check I'm using proprietary driver ?
<patrickmw> nagappan , jockey-text -l
<patrickmw> nagappan, for an ati card you should see something like this
<patrickmw> xorg:fglrx - ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<jibel> nagappan, hi,  you were using radeon which is thre opensource driver. lamalex could have opened the log file
<nagappan> jibel, okay, thanks
<nagappan> patrickmw, I don't see any message for "jockey-text -l"
<nagappan> patrickmw, I have installed fglrx and rebooted the system as well
<jibel> nagappan, fglrx can't be installed with jockey yet and requires unity from a ppa https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2011-March/001065.html
<davmor2> jibel: added those two bugs to the tracker there is an ati/amd  install issue too but I can't look into it till tomorrow.
<nagappan> jibel, okay
<skaet> Hi all,  well its official.  11.04 announce has been sent!
<skaet> A Big Thank You to hggdh, jibel, chadadavis, pedro_, charlie-tca, njin, jamespage, ptn107, smoser, highvoltage, PatrickDK, Knightlust, ScottK, xdatap1, PaoloRotolo, starslights, pitti, superm1, stanz, Letozaf_, jledbetter, Fly82, guillemhs, primes2h, zul, valix, Daviey, totopalma, homitsu, francescobrozzu, freefly, cariboo907, davmor2, gjditchfield and cyphermox for testing the ISOs
<charlie-tca> skaet: you are welcome, and thanks to you for all your efforts on this!
<jledbetter> skaet, My pleasure :) Was fun! thanks to the team for making it so easy for a new person to do it!
<jibel> Thanks you all for testing and to skaet for managing the milestone release !
<skaet> :)  glad it was fun for you,  jledbetter,  hope you'll join us next time.
<skaet> jibel,  thanks for pulling it all together and keeping us coordinated!
<hggdh> thanks to all :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-01
<primes2h> jibel: 'morning
<primes2h> jibel: ping
<jibel> primes2h, pong
<primes2h> jibel: hello, It's time to have Beta 1 ready to be tested ;-)
<primes2h> jibel: do you agree? :-)
<jibel> primes2h, I agree !
<jibel> primes2h, done, can you check that it didn't broke anything ?
<primes2h> jibel: it seems to be ok.
<primes2h> jibel: FakeNatty needs to be deleted now as I told you last week
<jibel> primes2h, heh the texan beat the italian team at iso testing.
<jibel> primes2h, yes, I'm on it, but I'm slow when touching the database
<primes2h> jibel: eheh, texan won the battle, not the war ;-)
<primes2h> jibel: no worries
 * jibel hates deletes
<primes2h> jibel: I'm thinking a way to avoid the need of deleting milestone for the future, I hate them too
<jibel> primes2h, done. That's not good for my heart
<jibel> primes2h, we could add a status
<primes2h> jibel: I think It should be sufficient to filter milestones by "not hidden" status when I extract the name of the release
<primes2h> jibel: I'm going to try this way.
<primes2h> jibel: and I'll let you know.
<jibel> primes2h, ok. I've few fixes/changes pending for the iso tracker and will request a publication early next week (before Beta 2) If you have something ready we could benefit of this window the the laptop tracker
<primes2h> jibel: sure, I'll try. Anyway, the problem next time will come up only when a release won't be supported anymore, not so early.
<primes2h> jibel: Ah, one last thing: http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/5345 Is it possible to have build info there, as it is ISO Testing?
<jibel> primes2h, of course, siteid is hardcoded in code/modules/qatracker/qatracker.display.php in function qatracker_dllist
<jibel> primes2h, add a call there with siteid = 12
<jibel> that's the part I want to change before B2
<jibel> because at the moment we can't change the path to the images dynamically
<primes2h> jibel: Ah, ok. That would be nice.
<rickspencer3> jibel hey, beta1 is out, what's the work on the street?
<jibel> Hey rickspencer3
<jibel> the final status is wubi is broken (bug 742967), powerpc doesn't boot (bug 745358) and kubuntu-mobile is not installable (bug 745358)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742967 in grub2 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Natty Wubi grub prompt on install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742967
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 745358 in yaboot (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "PowerPC images unbootable. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745358
<jibel> there are 6 critical and 26 high bugs identified. I posted a detailed report at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ReleaseReports/NattyBeta1TestReport
<jibel> kubuntu-mobile bug is #712061
<rickspencer3> jibel but what have you heard from users? anything?
<UndiFineD> I tried natty a week ago, it was in a terrible state, but I will do so again ;)
<jibel> rickspencer3, not from the testers but from the forums the main complaint comes from unity not running on some hw, or on the contrary users who want to fallback to gnome.
<jibel> UndiFineD, I'm running Natty with Unity there on 3 different systems and it runs great.
<jibel> UndiFineD, what doyou mean by 'terrible state' ?
<UndiFineD> I cannot work with unity productively
<UndiFineD> I switch between apps a lot
<UndiFineD> and I find it unclear what is running and what is not
<UndiFineD> so .. i switched to classic, which destroyed my encrypted administative user home directory
<UndiFineD> all that was left to do was to make backups and reinstall
<UndiFineD> I recovered the user again under 10.10
<jibel> UndiFineD, I'm working with a lot of windows as well. But once you're used to the super key to reveal the launcher it's pretty fast to switch to an open application.
<jibel> UndiFineD, 2 fingers and no mouse
<UndiFineD> my 10 10 desktop
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop/Screenshot-12.png
<jibel> UndiFineD, did you filed a bug about the encrypted home directory loss ? I've seen that sometimes after resuming from suspend my private directory is not mounted anymore
<jibel> UndiFineD, and it refuses to be remounted without a system restart
<UndiFineD> nah, this was a week ago end alpha / pre beta state, anything could have caused it
<UndiFineD> I suspect it lost a mounted partition
<UndiFineD> http://pastebin.com/mNfpA2it
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-02
<LarsTorben> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-03
<chalet16> I have install Ubuntu 11.04 on laptop with nVidia 7300 Go, after I install nvidia latest driver. I seem to hang every time I login make my laptop unusable.
<chalet16> sometime compiz crash message appear.
<chalet16> Is this already known bug?
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-26
<RedSingularity> hggdh: you there?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: just for a few minutes ;-)
<RedSingularity> hggdh: ok just a quick question.  On the iso testing page it says we are testing beta 2.  That is not out yet though right? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<RedSingularity> so any test i perform are still beta 1?
<RedSingularity> or is the iso downloads for beta 2 legitimate?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: no we are indeed testing Beta 2 now
<hggdh> the ISO downloads are for the beta2 candidate, so all tests are very welcome
<RedSingularity> oh ok.  I thought beta 2 release was later this week...
<hggdh> RedSingularity: the _release_ is expected to be on Thursday
<hggdh> RedSingularity: but we have to test and validate for it to be release :-)
<hggdh> otherwise we would risk releasing a bad beta2
<RedSingularity> hggdh: ahhh i see.  Thanks :)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: yw
<mote> Hi. Need a bit of help. I'm setting up for the beta2 laptop test, and are supposed to link to my hardware profile on "Ubuntu friendly". I ran the test and submitted it. But i can't edit it, or figure out which one are mine??
<mote> Hi. Need a bit of help. I'm setting up for the beta2 laptop test, and are supposed to link to my hardware profile on "Ubuntu friendly". I ran the test and submitted it. But i can't edit it, or figure out which one are mine??
<brendand> mote - what is your launchpad id?
<mote> moteprime
<mote> brendand  -it's https://launchpad.net/~moteprime
<mote> brendand - ?
<brendand> mote, one second
<brendand> mote, what system do you have?
<mote> 11.10 - 64 bit
<mote> brendand - sorry, but i thought i lost you. ;-)
<mote> lenovo ideapad s205
<mote> there are two reports https://friendly.ubuntu.com/?desktops=on&laptops=on&stars=1&release=4&popularity=any&term=s205
<brendand> mote, are either of them yours?
<mote> I don't know. but i have been running the test app, several times.
<mote> why are there not a login feature?
<mote> rating or editing?
<brendand> mote, in ubuntu friendly?
<mote> brendand , - yes.
<mote> brendand , Am i supposed to be able to edit my Hardware profile at ubuntu friendly, and how can i link to it, or find out which one is mine
<brendand> mote, no you aren't. all i can say is it's a deficiency in the site
<BEC> hello there
<BEC> phillw, I did a test a few days ago (03/21) & reported the test (manual partition install); does the test cases get archived with each new build?
<BEC> since i can't find it!
<phillw> BEC: I believe they get archived.
<BEC> aha
<BEC> For a moment I thought It might have been removed or so
<phillw> I'll check with the testing team.
<BEC> phillw, great
<BEC> philw, btw, do you know where the boot menu is located? It changed from 10.04?!
<phillw> you mean grub?
<phillw> should be the same, grub 2 came in at 9.10
<BEC> i mean the menu.lst
<BEC> where i can remove some entries & rearrange the list
<BEC> !
<phillw> menu.lst is not a part of grub 2, that was discontinued
<BEC> phillw, aha; so how can i change the order & remove some netries?
<BEC> entries*?
<phillw> BEC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 has all the information.
<mpt> Does anyone using Unity 5.8 and multiple monitors have 2 minutes to test something for me? :-)
<BEC> phillw, thnx
<jibel> BEC, results are archived but tests must be re-run against the latest build to be valid
<RedSingularity> jibel: any reason bug 964654 is private?  I made it a master of other duplicates.
<RedSingularity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/964654
<jibel> RedSingularity, it's public now :)
<RedSingularity> jibel: ok cool.  I wasnt sure if you had it private for a reason ;)
<jibel> RedSingularity, no, it's just that the retracer doesn't change the privacy of the report.
<RedSingularity> ok
<RedSingularity> I am looking for a better master but dont see one.  I will probably move that to triaged in a few minutes.
<RedSingularity> jibel: unless you see a reason to hold off...?
<jibel> RedSingularity, well, the trace is useless. It could as well be closed as 'invalid' and we'll see if it reproduces with the latest build.
<RedSingularity> jibel: todays build or the official beta 2 release?
<Yrogirg> where is the official beta 2 release?
<RedSingularity> Yrogirg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<RedSingularity> not out yet
<RedSingularity> 29th
<Yrogirg> k, thank you
<jibel> RedSingularity, todays build
<jibel> RedSingularity, but wait, there will be a respin
<RedSingularity> jibel: ok.  I just filed a new report with more trace info.  I will mark yours a duplicate of the one i just filed.
<jibel> RedSingularity, ok great. thanks!
<RedSingularity> jibel: just take care of the importance for me, since its my report ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/965487
<skaet> hiya,  we're going to be starting to do the full set of rebuilds to pick up today's critical fixes.
<RedSingularity> skaet: great, I was just about to ask :)
<skaet> RedSingularity, yup,  alternates emerging now,  desktop/dvds should start soon, and then the arm images.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-27
<davmor2> jibel: did someone report the fact that there are 2 keyborads displayed in the installer bar on 64bit live?
<jibel> davmor2, yes, it's because the kb indicator and ibus use the same icon
<davmor2> jibel: cool no worries then
<jibel> stgraber, with ltsp, the client boots, login screen comes up but the session doesn't start. I tried ubuntu, ubuntu 2d, failsafe. Just a black console with a cursor blinking in the top left corner
<jibel> stgraber, were do I find useful information to know what happens ?
<stgraber> jibel: argh... wondering if we'll ever get a milestone with LTSP working the first time around...
<jibel> stgraber, one milestone left ;)
<stgraber> jibel: you could check on the server side whether the user session is open (ssh + beginning of the user session)
<stgraber> jibel: I'm grabbing an alternate image now to have a look
<jibel> stgraber, it switches to a black screen right after entering the username and it doesn't let me enter the passwor
<jibel> d
<davmor2> stgraber: no!
<stgraber> jibel: ouch, ok, that's weird, so potentialy an ldm bug
<jibel> stgraber, I filed 966267 as a placeholder
<davmor2> stgraber: I think ltsp has too many moving parts to hit accurately first time, I don't think you stand a chance till the board stops spinning so you can throw the dart the first time :)
<stgraber> davmor2: yeah :) also with upstream trying very hard to get everything polished for LTS some "bugfixes" cause "minor" regressions that we only catch a bit late
<stgraber> jibel: if you still have the VM around, can you pastebin /var/log/auth.log?
<stgraber> jibel: also, did you have a chance to try on 32bit too?
<stgraber> I'm running both 32 and 64bit installs now to see if that's the problem
<stgraber> that'd explain why nobody noticed it as most people don't have 64bit clients and Edubuntu only ships 32bit
<jibel> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/902263/
<jibel> doing 32bit
<stgraber> jibel: ok, nothing in auth.log as expected (was just checking after someone commented in #ltsp)
<stgraber> jibel: 32bit just finished installing here, I'll test in a minute. amd64 is only starting to install now
<jibel> stgraber, ack
<stgraber> jibel: reproduced on i386
<stgraber> jibel: current idea is that we have a race with plymouth causing an X/kernel crash
<stgraber> jibel: can you confirm that as long as you don't press enter everything works fine?
<stgraber> jibel: so using <tab> instead of <enter> for the login prompt
<jibel> stgraber, ok, <Tab>  works and I can login
<stgraber> jibel: can I get you to test a fix?
<jibel> stgraber, sure
<stgraber> jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/902333/
<stgraber> jibel: apply that to /opt/ltsp/<arch>/etc/init/ltsp-client-core.conf
<stgraber> jibel: then run "sudo ltsp-update-image"
<jibel> stgraber, your patch fixes the login problem
<stgraber> jibel: yay!
<stgraber> uploading then
<hggdh> server (amd64 and i386) all done
<jibel> hggdh, fantastic, respin now ! ;)
 * hggdh goes grumbling around
<phillw> if there is a kernel issue with amd64 how does it not affect lubuntu?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<elgaton> Hello everyone - I'm new to QA and testing Precise Beta 2 ("entire disk installation" scenario). I noticed that ubiquity, while creating the partition scheme, has left some MiBs of "free space" between the main and swap partitions. Is it done for some reason (alignment) or is it a bug?
<hggdh> elgaton: it may be alignment
<elgaton> hggdh: thought so, just wanted to be sure. Thanks :)
<hggdh> you would have to look at the allocation under, say, fdisk, to be sure
<elgaton> hddgh: just a minute
<njin> mine buttons still on the right, do you want the code ?
<elgaton> hddgh: here is what fdisk tells me: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/902607/>
<elgaton> hggdh: Here it is: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/902607/> (sorry for the wrong nick)
<hggdh> elgaton: it does sound like alignment
<elgaton> OK, I'll leave it alone. Thanks for your help
<balloons> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/ is down?
<phillw> balloons: it appears so, may be a temp glitch, we lost wiki for a while last night.
<phillw> balloons: its back :)
<balloons> :-)
<skaet> rebuild of images has been started to pick up today's kernel changes.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-28
<cnd> hi all, I would like to make a custom bug report like what the kernel team has here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/index.html
<cnd> where is that code kept, and how could we get a utouch bug report on that site?
<phillw> cnd: I don't know, but if you ask on #ubuntu-release they should be able to assist.
<cnd> phillw, ok
<astraljava> balloons: I'm a bit busy, so can't really attend the meeting. Studio doesn't have anything huge to report, we're making progress, some branding stuff to be done, but nothing major.
<astraljava> balloons: Xubuntu had some bugs fixed just recently, we're busy testing the latest images.
<phillw> balloons: bug 967257   YAY!!!!!!
<phillw> hmmm, no ubot on here??
<phillw> (20:05:59) ubot2: Launchpad bug 967257 in lubuntu-meta "PPC Install CD from 28 Mar does not boot" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967257
<balloons> phillw, wow
<balloons> false alarm eh?
<phillw> balloons: (20:07:11) phillw: As to why he had issues? ... pass. He's a darn good mac tester.
<phillw> balloons: while you're around, any chance of asking for a ubot on here? #ubuntu-bots is the channel.
<balloons> odd it's not here
<balloons> sure
<phillw> I only noticed when I got no response to typing bug 967257 :/
<hggdh> jcc.jar
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-29
<RedSingularity> hggdh: u know the time beta 2 is officially released today?
<RedSingularity> well its the 29th here in NY...
<RedSingularity> ETA maybe with UTC?
<gema> RedSingularity: it may be any time today, but I wouldn't hold my breath, it'll probably be afternoon / evening UTC time
<Daviey> jibel: Hola, i understand you spoke to stgraber about automating the jenkins->iso tracker testig results feeding?
<jibel> Daviey, morning
<Daviey> jibel: You call this morning? :)
<jibel> Daviey, well, I asked for documentation and he pasted a code sample
<jibel> but that's pretty simple and it is self-documented code :)
<Daviey> Yeah, i looked at it last night
<Daviey> I thought about doing it for the server iso's.. but then wondered if you were doing it for all?
<jibel> Daviey, if someone does it, it will work for everything. build number and jenkins jobs are flavor and variant agnostics
<jibel> everything = all type of iso testing
<Daviey> jibel: Is that a task you on your roadmap?
<jibel> Daviey, It's on QA's todo since we started automated tests, not on mine specifically. It's low priority.
<Daviey> Wouldn't the time saved in copying the results, making it a higher priority ?
<jibel> It would, if we reported daily results to the tracker. But for milestone testing that's not much. For EC2 that would help
<Daviey> jibel: Okay, do you know if there is scheduled time for it to be done?
<jibel> gema, ^ do we want to do that before the new test harness is available ?
<jibel> gema, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/968061
<gema> Daviey: we are in the process of moving to a new reporting format
<gema> Daviey: that is lava compatible
<gema> Daviey: balloons, the tracker and our new automation harness will accept it
<gema> Daviey: but there are some infrastructure issues involved, such as how to register test cases on the tracker, how to reflect results from testing packages (not isos) in the tracker
<gema> Daviey: so this is something that is not going to happen for P, but for Q
<gema> Daviey: stgraber told us that it is easy for him to read the lava format, so not it is a matter of discussing the details during UDS and agreeing on timeframe for this
<gema> s/so not/so now
<Daviey> gema: ok
<Daviey> gema: Is your test harness using real metal, or virtualisation?
<gema> both
<gema> and ec2 and canonistack
<gema> and anything you feel like writing a plugin for :)
<Daviey> gema: What are you using to manage this?
<gema> Daviey: launchpad? what do you mean?
<gema> Daviey: it is not in any blueprint yet because we are working on a simple proof of concept for UDS, after that, we'll have a blueprint to extend it during Q
<Daviey> gema: What does the plug-in fit into?
<Daviey> What are you using to provision bare metal
<Daviey> ?
<gema> Daviey: we will be using cobbler, likely
<gema> Daviey: we are working on provisioning KVM first, though
<Daviey> gema: ok
<gema> Daviey: since we only have two devs working on it
<Daviey> superduper. :)
<alourie> gema: to provision kvm, you could use ovirt :-)
 * alourie has a disclaimer: he is speaking as an involved party
<gema> alourie: you can always write a plugin for ovirt if you want in the future, there will be nothing stopping you from doing that ;)
<alourie> gema: true :-), but ovirt is already a pretty huge animal that handles kvm-based VMs :-)
<alourie> that's its purpose in life
<gema> alourie: then you keep using ovirt, no problem!
<jibel> bdmurray, good morning
<jibel> bdmurray, have you seen lot of bugs with similar symptoms https://launchpad.net/bugs/966294
<jibel> bdmurray, ubiquity doesn't switch from user setup to webcam, then runs forever consuming cpu and memory until the system dies
<jibel> Daviey, ec2 are not on the tracker ?
<jibel> gema, does cheese runs on the machine with the webcam isseu ?
<jibel> *issue
<jibel> gema, the problem is not new apparently, users reported the problem back in december
 * gema goes check cheese
<gema> jibel: it hangs too
<jibel> gema, ok cool, not ubiquity's fault. gst or kernel
<gema> jibel: yeah, that is what we determined yesterday
<stgraber> yay, one less bug on my list :)
<stgraber> that one was getting a bit annoying as I don't have any hardware with the issue and couldn't find anything wrong in ubi-webcam
<gema> stgraber: I would have shipped the machine to you
<gema> :)
<gema> the machine is completely useless, I am going to install with alternate
<jibel> gema, can you comment on the report please. We'll move to gst, it's the next layer on the list I think
<gema> jib
<gema> jibel: ok
<roadmr> balloons: on the relocation of the checkbox-qt-service binary, here's the patch I think may solve it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/905661/
<roadmr> balloons: I think you'd have to rename the service altogether to avoid clashing with stock checkbox
<bdmurray> stgraber: is there some way to blacklist webcams and skip that part?
<stgraber> bdmurray: currently the easiest way is to just remove /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py
<stgraber> bdmurray: blacklisting won't be the right fix anyway as chesse and anything else using gstreamer to access the webcam will get stuck in the same bug
<bdmurray> sure it isn't the right fix but will whatever the underlying bug is get fixed by the final release?
<stgraber> bdmurray: I certainly hope so because we don't even know exactly what to blacklist at this point :)
<skaet> Thank you to everyone who helped with the testing of this Beta 2.
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2/Testers
<skaet> Images would not have been released without your help.
<marjo> skaet: Congrats
<skaet> Thanks marjo   :)
<skaet> team effort,  no question.
<hggdh> skaet: on the tech overview, downloading beta 2, the sentence starts with "Beta 1 images..."
<hggdh> skaet: can I correct?
<skaet> hggdh,  if you can edit it,  please do.
 * skaet will go in and fix.
<hggdh> skaet: done, the wiki was sort of slow
<marjo> hggdh: i also noticed iSO downloads were very slow
<hggdh> marjo: yo sir, how's life?
<skaet> thanks hggdh,  yes.  its going to be for a couple of hours now.   This happened after beta 1 as well.
<hggdh> marjo: prolly thowsands of people downloading, and mirrors syncing, etc
<marjo> hggdh: "Life is good"
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> beats the alternative
<stgraber> sorry for the flood, testing a fix in the bug
<stgraber> ok, done playing with the bot, sorry for these
<hal71> ive been testing lubuntu for a couple of hours
<hal71> hello
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-30
<phillw> that was quick!
<RedSingularity> Are the images being spun at the moment?
<RedSingularity> The link on the testing page doesnt seem to work:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20120322/precise-desktop-i386.iso
<phillw> RedSingularity: all the beta 2's are realeased
<RedSingularity> phillw: maybe its just a bad link then...
<phillw> that is from 22nd March?
<RedSingularity> phillw: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds/13959/testcases
<RedSingularity> must be a bad link then
<phillw> RedSingularity: the dailies for tomorrow have not been built, they have just released Dailies to be auto built again following on from the beta 2
<RedSingularity> phillw: ah i see. ok
<RedSingularity> thanks
<phillw> that is why you see the old daily that was plucked to become the RC for beta 2
<RedSingularity> yeah
<phillw> RedSingularity: I've had a stab at explaining things at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Testing
<RedSingularity> phillw: thanks :)
<phillw> yvw
<game2> https seems only partly implemented in the various qa.ubuntu.com websites. Is there a reason/bug# for this?
<phillw> game2: when you leave https your browser will alert you, not all parts of ubuntu use https, the wiki area is one such area etc.
<game2> phillw: qa were the first personalised ubuntu sites I found with this issue. wiki & help sites seem ok with https. Was expecting qa to be ok too, but looks like will need to use without privacy or not use at all.
<phillw> game2: as I use them just for non-financial transactions, I've never really noted which areas are https and which are not.
<phillw> but do feel free to ask the question!
<tristenw> hey, can someone help me remember how to do terminal upgrade to beta2 without losing all my stuff, I remember that its still and apt-get function to grab the packages
<jibel> tristenw, upgrade from which release ? from the net or cdrom ?
<tristenw> I originally did cd install of beta
<tristenw> sorry for delay
<tristenw> I do updates via net, I did a live clean install with 64bit beta
<tristenw> I think I got it
<jibel> gone :/
#ubuntu-testing 2012-03-31
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-01
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<phillw> skaet: or balloons either of you about?
